# das Wunder von WAR..?



## Y4rG0 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi zusammen. Da heute nun endlich der lang erwartete Patch 1.3.2 auf die Live Server ging
wollte ich einfach slichtweg mal wissen:

War er die eventuelle Rettung für WAR? Wart ihr kurz davor aufzuhören und bleibt nun doch am Ball?
Werden Spieler eurer Meinung nach zurück kommen? Beginnt WAR endlich WAR zu sein?

Oder denkt ihr es war wieder nur ein Patch wie viele.. Und Mytic muss sich mehr einfallen lassen?

Stimmt doch einfach ab.

Platz zum Diskutiren ist in diesem Thema vorhanden.
Ich würde mich freuen zu höhren was euch am Patch sehr gut gefällt und
was euch eventuell nicht gefällt.

Zu mir selber:
Klar kann man weiter hin am Spiel arbeiten.. Jedoch wede ich Montag wieder eine Gamecard kaufen. Mein Bruder und 2 Bekannte haben bei mir
bewundert was der Patch in Sachen Performance brachte und sofort zuhause Reaktivirt. (da dieses am meisten nervte in unseren Kreisen sind nun alle zufrieden) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich persönlich frage mich; Wie hat Mytic das jetz endlich geschaft? 1 Jahr lags und FPS einbrüche und nun ENDLICH 
absolut neues Spielgefühl OPEN RVR ohne DiaShow... Erst jetz liebe ich das Game wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Sache mit dem "gemeinsam starten" im Imperiums Gebiet / Chaos Gebiet finde ich auch extrem nett. Belebt alles ein wenig.

Was meint ihr den?


ps. I Know viele Dinge wurden in vielen Themen der letzten Tage schon angesprochen oder Diskutirt jedoch wollte ich einmal alles Sammeln.

gruß


----------



## Meshugga (16. Oktober 2009)

Also in Sache Preformance muss ich sagen das ich VOLLSTENS ZUFRIEDEN bin.
Patch gesaugt, online gegangen, Bierflasche geöffnent und Kriegstrupp erstellt, bei dem ersten Keep was wir angegriffen haben und auf massive gegenwehr gestoßen sind habe ich sofort gemerkt das es keine ruckler mehr gab *jubel*
Ich hab sofort die Effekte auf "alle" gestellt und siehe da .....  immer noch kein ruckler XD
ENDLICH kann ich mit vollen Einstellungen (high) dieses wunderbare PvP-Game zocken *jubel²*


WAR is BACK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Oktober 2009)

Meshugga schrieb:


> Also in Sache Preformance muss ich sagen das ich VOLLSTENS ZUFRIEDEN bin.
> Patch gesaugt, online gegangen, Bierflasche geöffnent und Kriegstrupp erstellt, bei dem ersten Keep was wir angegriffen haben und auf massive gegenwehr gestoßen sind habe ich sofort gemerkt das es keine ruckler mehr gab *jubel*
> Ich hab sofort die Effekte auf "alle" gestellt und siehe da .....  immer noch kein ruckler XD
> ENDLICH kann ich mit vollen Einstellungen (high) dieses wunderbare PvP-Game zocken *jubel²*
> ...



/sign, dem kann man nicht viel hinzufügen. Das T1 war heut extrem belebt und auch der Ratschlag Channel wurde stark genutzt (am Anfang zum Spammen, weil sich irgendwelche Leute gestört fühlten, das Fragen auftauchen, aber sie andererseits selber nicht mal wissen wie man den Chat konfiguriert... mit lvl 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) für Fragen und auch hier ist wieder aufgefallen, dass es doch mehrere Neulinge gibt. Komplette Neulinge, nicht nur Widereinsteiger. 

Über T4 wird grad wieder gemeckert, weil nun die Festungen raus sind. Aber wie sich das alles entwickelt kann eh keiner sagen. Allerdings denke ich, dass auch viele Leute einfach noch auf die alte Strategie vertrauen und sich noch keinerlei Gedanken über eine neue Vorgehensweise gemacht haben (ja, im Meckern sind sie natürlich alle gut :O ). Stammtisch-Parolen werden da auch gerne mal geschwungen. Aber naja, denke dennoch, dass der Patch dem Spiel mehr als gut getan hat.


----------



## Talmir (16. Oktober 2009)

also ich muss sagen ich bin von der performance jetzt sehr beeindruckt. 

das spiel läuft absolut flüssig. egal wieviel leute auf einem fleck stehen.

also ich freu mich auf noch ne lange zeit war


mfg Bergmar


----------



## Y4rG0 (16. Oktober 2009)

Na das klinkt doch alles vielversprechend. Hoffe eine große Motivation für Mytic so weiter zu machen. 
Hoffentlich denken die leuts bei Mytic nicht sie Träumen das aufeinmal alle "SUPER" anstat "OMG" sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ja mein reden, volle effeckte viele Spieler, super RVR action ohne FPS fallen.

Daumen hoch Mytic.


----------



## tmr93 (16. Oktober 2009)

Geil leute wenn das stimmt was ihr sagt fang ich auf jeden fall mit war wieder an!!!!

bei mir wars so bei ceep einnehmen als heiler.... heal.... target tot.... rezz.... ich tot-.-

wenn das stimmt dann rockt das game nu voll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y4rG0 (16. Oktober 2009)

Sofort auf war-europe.com und ACC reaktiviren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und erzähls weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal die Werbetrommel für WAR rühren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne lassen wir die Witze:
Im ernst es läuft 70 % besser als vorher wenn nicht sogar noch mehr.
Klar ab und an habe ICH schon kleine ruckler drin beim Gebietswechsel usw aber das beachtet man garnicht.
Ich rate dir: Versuch es du wirst ausflippen vor Freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tmr93 (16. Oktober 2009)

Jo habs scho meinem kumpel erzählt der auch wegen laggs usw aufgehört hat und so^^ 
na ja ersma nochn monat WoW gamecard am laufn und dann WAAAAGH!!!!!

Ihr findet mich: Erengrad destro //Schami || Kampz\\ oder caroburg order //Ironbreaker || Jamek\\

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y4rG0 (16. Oktober 2009)

tmr93 schrieb:


> na ja ersma nochn monat WoW gamecard am laufn



Hrhrhr du bist ja ein richtig Wilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist sowas nicht seid jahren verboten? 
Nein spass.
Mein Aion aboo hat gerade die Kurve gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vorrerst)


----------



## Minastry (16. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal mitm Testaccount den neuen Start in Game ausprobiert. Und ich muss sagen klasse gemacht, man wird schön in die Welt Warhammers hineingeführt. 

Auf Seiten der Ordnung war ich und man fängt statt oben in dem kleinen Dorf, bei den brennenden Gebäuden im Tumult an. Auch die neu synchronisierte Einleitung hat mir sehr gefallen. =)


----------



## wani (16. Oktober 2009)

*warhammer cd's rauskram*

*install*




mal sehn.. war damals ne riesenentäuschung für mich.. aber jeder hat ne zweite chance verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tmr93 (16. Oktober 2009)

weiß nich obs zum thema passt aber was ham die ganzen patches denn alles geändert?


----------



## Y4rG0 (16. Oktober 2009)

wani schrieb:


> mal sehn.. war damals ne riesenentäuschung für mich.. aber jeder hat ne zweite chance verdient
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat meine Ex auch gesagt und nun sind wir verlobt..

Also 2 chance für WAR es wird sich lohnen leute!

Füllen wir die Server mal wieder!


----------



## Minastry (16. Oktober 2009)

Y4rg0 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat meine Ex auch gesagt und nun sind wir verlobt..



schönes Beispiel.


----------



## Y4rG0 (16. Oktober 2009)

^^  Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich zock ihr noch ein wenig zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



back to Topic:
Sonst noch wer gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Patch gemacht?


----------



## tmr93 (16. Oktober 2009)

YarG0 was zockstn du für chars und auf welchen servern bei WAR?


----------



## Skullzigg (16. Oktober 2009)

Sind gerade bei euch auch drakenwald und karak norn offline ?
Wenn ja wieso ? die anderen sind ja on.


----------



## Churchak (16. Oktober 2009)

die woldchannel sind grusslig erinnert stark an Brachlandchat und ist zu 70% ne Mimimimimi Veranstaltung.Der wegfall der festungen ist wie beführchtet der obermüll und es grusselt mir ehrlich gesagt davor jeden Tag nun von den Zergoten da für 2 h in nen BG gepresst zu werden was aller 2 Wochen mal spass macht ansonsten aber doch eher lau ist zumal sich auser komabomben eh kaum was ergiebt in sachen geplänkel.
Die Starter Gilde kommt gut und es hat mir spass gemacht sie mit auf level 2 zu bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nebenher kann man da auch besser mit rat und tat zur seite stehn als im Brachla.. äh Ratschlagchannel.
Schlachteränderungen kommen auch gut das es Mythic wieder vergeigt hat und neue Bugs geschaffen hat (ist toll wenn man im zerg 4 Auren + abbekommt die alle stacken ist hirntotbomben noch einfacher ..... ) allerdings weniger.
Ach ja Draken ist abgeraucht ! Anderseits wollt ich heut eh kein 2. mal Altdorf deffen von daher wayne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y4rG0 (16. Oktober 2009)

Meine Sippe und Ike wir haben komplett neu begonnen. Früher Destros auf Drakenwald.
Deshalb wolllten wir nun mal Ordnung versuchen. Wir sind jetz auf Karak-Norm <-- oder so ) gelandet.
Das ist ein Englisches Realem. Jedoch nur vorerst würden gerne Ordnung auf einem Deutschen Server spielen wobei es
bei den dadrüben richtig abgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schon im t1 rockt da zu jeder Zeit die bude. Auf Carro naja .. Keine SZ ab t2 (laut meinem empfinden)

Naja bleibt Drakenwald aber ich / wir möchten die schönen Destros nicht so gerne Nuken.. Wobei es kein Problem wäre für uns solange uns jemand sagen kann
ob die Sz in jedem T gut progen und ob auch in den niedringen Tiers gut OPEN RVR abeght. Oder leute da sind für Public Quests zb.


----------



## Virthu (16. Oktober 2009)

in dem anderen thread hier igendwo wurde behauptet, dass es jetzt deutlich weniger zaubereffekte zu sehen sein sollen, auch wenn man alles auf "high" stellt(weshalb wohl die performance angeblich so supertoll geworden ist). was ist da dran? hab nämlich immer auf mittel gespielt, wo einiges schon gestrichen wurde und bräuchte ev vergleichswerte.
ah und ja, wie oft finden jetzt die städtebelagerungen statt? machts spass?


----------



## tmr93 (16. Oktober 2009)

was war so einzigartig macht sind die ÖQ oder auch PQ genannt und natürlich das ceep raidn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das versuchn zwar blizz und so nach zu machn aber WAR is the one and only für mich wars einer der besten games und ich hoffe das es jetzt sehr gut abgeht


----------



## Incomming 336 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hat sich natürlich verbessert aber langweilig ist es immer noch. Szenario-Zergen und Lock-Leechen macht immer noch keinen Spaß.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Oktober 2009)

Incomming schrieb:


> Hat sich natürlich verbessert aber langweilig ist es immer noch. Szenario-Zergen und Lock-Leechen macht immer noch keinen Spaß.



dann wohl falsches Spiel für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tmr93 (16. Oktober 2009)

ich find war witzig die szenarien sind kewl und mehr oder weniger abwechslungsreich und ceep raidn is auch lustig


----------



## Y4rG0 (16. Oktober 2009)

(ACHTUNG PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNGEN)

Und andere MMO`s? z.b das böse Spiel mit 2 W und einem O? Raids abfarmen um doch endlich nach  8 Wochen (immer hin 24 euro oder mehr) ein paar T schultern zu bekommen...

Aion? Ebendfalss PVP wird im endgame auf das selbe wie bei WAR erauslaufen.. Grinden und Tappen im Abyss.. Ab und an mal ne Ini..

Runs of Magic? Ich sehe schon Mytic macht vor Angst die Server aus..


----------



## Incomming 336 (16. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> dann wohl falsches Spiel für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noch... Ich hoffe, dass sich das Spiel noch weiter bessert. Seit Marc J. weg ist geht es nach jeden Patch bergauf.


----------



## Y4rG0 (16. Oktober 2009)

Incomming schrieb:


> Noch... Ich hoffe, dass sich das Spiel noch weiter bessert. Seit Marc J. weg ist geht es nach jeden Patch bergauf.



HIHI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Süß gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (16. Oktober 2009)

Incomming schrieb:


> Noch... Ich hoffe, dass sich das Spiel noch weiter bessert. Seit Marc J. weg ist geht es nach jeden Patch bergauf.



dem kann man so beifplichten. seitdem der typ weg ist scheint dort jemand mit eiern mal an der macht zu sein


----------



## Senseless6666 (16. Oktober 2009)

tmr93 schrieb:


> weiß nich obs zum thema passt aber was ham die ganzen patches denn alles geändert?



Naja zum thema past es schon, irgendwie, andererseits findeste das auch aufer warseite, denke ich, ich wollt auch grad dahin und nen testacc machen (habe damals nur den einen testmonat gezockt und hatte nen nicht ausreichenden pc) und hab war bis eben iwi voll verdrängt..


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Oktober 2009)

Wie siehts eigentlich Performancetechnisch im T4 und den Festungen/Städten aus? 

Das hat mich damals vergrault, wenn wieder alles zur absoluten Diashow verkommen ist und dann eventuell sogar die Zone nachgegeben hat. Hat es sich da schon merklich gebessert oder muss ich nochmal ein halbes Jahr warten bis mein Gardist sich wieder alle paar Minuten im Dreck wälzen darf ^^


----------



## Pymonte (16. Oktober 2009)

Städte liefen schon länger flüssig, spätestens seit 1.3.1 
Festungen sind ja nun erstmal komplett weggefallen, was gerade im WAR Forum wieder für empörte Aufschreie sorgt. Aber das ist wieder so eine "Man kann es ihnen eh nicht recht machen" -Sache. Sind die Festungen da, ist es zu doof, weil keiner geht hin und außerdem blockieren sie den Endcontent. Nun sind sie weg, damit man öfter mal in die Stadt kann, schon heißt es, man hat ja überhaupt keine Chance mehr.

Hätten die Leute, die sich heute im Alli TS über den Wegfall der Festungen ausgelassen haben, gespielt, dann hätten wir ca 3 KTs nur aus einer Allianz auf den Beinen gehabt (in Real war es einer von uns).


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Oktober 2009)

Keine Festungen mehr? Oje, gerade die haben mir Spass gemacht, 1 Stunde lang mit dem Rücken zur Wand, Welle von Welle von Ordlern, tja aber man kann nicht alles haben. 

Tzeentch sollte nicht so viel an den Patchnotes wandeln. Appropo hat jemand einen Link zu den Patchnotes da?


----------



## Pymonte (17. Oktober 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Keine Festungen mehr? Oje, gerade die haben mir Spass gemacht, 1 Stunde lang mit dem Rücken zur Wand, Welle von Welle von Ordlern, tja aber man kann nicht alles haben.
> 
> Tzeentch sollte nicht so viel an den Patchnotes wandeln. Appropo hat jemand einen Link zu den Patchnotes da?



Aktuelle P-Notes

Derzeit ist es eher Ordnung, die mit dem Rücken zur Wand steht. Und zwar auf allen deutschen Servern.


----------



## DiDibew (17. Oktober 2009)

Das hört sich doch vielversprechend an. Ich überlege auch schon, ob ich meinen Lv 40 Chosen mal wieder spielen sollte... 

Würde mir ja so langsam mal den nächsten dicken "Content Patch" wünschen (Patch 1.4?). Hoffe mal drauf, dass mit dem Aufschwung das Add-On angekündigt wird. 

Grundsätzlich freue ich mich für WAR, dass es wieder Berg auf geht, weiter so!


----------



## Minastry (17. Oktober 2009)

Man sollte kein Spiel von Grund auf schlecht machen, und jeder der bei einem neuen MMO World of Warcraft Killer schreibt ist schlicht und ergreifend ein Trottel. Jedes Spiel hat sein Klientel, genauso wird es mit Star Wars Tor sein. Wenn das Gameplay abwechslungsreich und schön gemacht ist, dürfen sich Fans schonmal die Hände reiben und allen mittelalterlich gestylten MMO´s auf wiedersehen sagen. 

So ist es auch mit Warhammer entweder es gefällt einem "persönlich" oder eben nicht. Mir gefallen viele Spiele mit grundverschiedenen Styles solls auch geben, aber jedem seine Meinung durchs Forum auf die Stirn drücken zu wollen ist der reinste Schwachsinn. Leider gibt es viele die dem Schwachsinn erlegen sind und nun in Foren auf dem Zahnfleisch rumkriechen und in ihre Tastatur weinen, während sie Hassthreads erstellen und sich am Geflame ergötzen.

Nur weil War nun Schritte nach vorne macht, heißt das nicht das alle von Aion wieder zurück gerannt kommen. Es gibt Leute die mögen den geleckten Asia Style und das ist verdammt nochmal auch gut so. Nur um mal einigen Sachen in diesem Thread vorzubeugen.

aber gut das schon ziemlich Off Topic alles, aber ich habe abgestimmt =)


----------



## wiligut (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mal alle aktiven Chars durchprobiert von Melee-DD (T2) und Range-DD (T3) bis Heiler (T4) und die Performance (FPS) ist genauso gut wie auf dem Testserver. Alles läuft wunderbar flüssig und das bei höchsten Grafikeinstellungen sowie erzwungenem AA+AF. Das ist ein ganz neues Spielgefühl. Und obwohl heute Patchtag ist laggt es kein bisschen. Allerdings ist vorhin Drakenwald ne Weile off gewesen, aber irgendwas ist ja immer.

Irgendwo wurde behauptet die Performanceverbesserung wurde durchs Ausblenden von Spielern und Runterschrauben der Effekte erreicht. Mir ist dazu nichts aufgefallen. Alles wirkte wie immer, die Effekte waren stimmungsvoll und kein Stück verzögert. Also entweder haben sie es so geschickt runtergeschraubt das es beim spielen nicht auffällt oder die Behauptungen waren quatsch. 

Bisher ist mir auch bzgl. der obligatorischen neuen Bugs eines Mythic-Patches nichts aufgefallen, mal schauen was man da die nächsten Tage noch findet, denn wie oben schon gesagt, irgendwas ist ja immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür ist allerdings das offizielle Forum voll mit Gejammer wegen der fehlenden Festungen. Obwohl ich die Bedenken nachvollziehen kann, wundere ich mich wieso das jetzt erst kommt. Das die Festungen rauskommen ist seit Monaten bekannt. Einfach mal den Produzentenbrief lesen. Ich sehe es wie Pymonte, die Leute müssen von ihren festgefahrenen Mustern wegkommen und sich auf die neue Situation einstellen und neue Strategien entwickeln. Da mit 1.3.3 ja das Underdog System kommen soll, mit dem die unterlegene Fraktion deutlich weniger Zeit brauchen soll um SFZ und Zonen zu locken als die andere Fraktion, ist das Problem, wenns denn überhaupt eins ist, auch nur vorübergehend

Wie immer gilt, erstmal nen paar Tage ausprobieren und dann urteilen


----------



## Francis MacBeth (17. Oktober 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Man sollte kein Spiel von Grund auf schlecht machen, .........




wo Du recht hast, haste recht, meine volle Zustimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was den Patch betrifft muß ich erst noch sehen, wie es sich entwickelt aber die Performance ist bombig


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hammer unterschied :-)


----------



## Shagkul (17. Oktober 2009)

Das mit den Festungen halte ich einfach nur für schlecht und nicht bis zum Ende gedacht...... ich bin "etwas" entäuscht das es bei jedem Patch von Mythic leider trotzdem ein *aber* geben muss.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, alles andere ist gut und ich bin zufrieden. Aber bei der Sache mit den Festungen erkennt man leider, dass sich da nicht wirklich überlegt wurde was das bedeutet.


----------



## Miracolax (17. Oktober 2009)

Nun, das Feedback im Offi-Forum spricht ja Bände über die Begeisterung vom "Wunder von WAR". Dazu ist Drakenwald abgeraucht, gab's ja schon lange nicht mehr. Und wie zu erwarten (alles andere wäre ja enttäuschend gewesen) gibt es auch diesen Samstag wieder die allseits beliebten und herbeigesehnten Wartungsarbeiten. Hm....


----------



## Meshugga (17. Oktober 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Nun, das Feedback im Offi-Forum spricht ja Bände über die Begeisterung vom "Wunder von WAR". Dazu ist Drakenwald abgeraucht, gab's ja schon lange nicht mehr. Und wie zu erwarten (alles andere wäre ja enttäuschend gewesen) gibt es auch diesen Samstag wieder die allseits beliebten und herbeigesehnten Wartungsarbeiten. Hm....



Na ja das einzige was da wirklich auffällt ist das es meist nur Ordler sind die da weinen ;-). 
Woran das nur liegt?
Ausserdem sollte man ja mittlerweile wissen das man es den meisten eh nicht recht machen kann.


----------



## imoerator (17. Oktober 2009)

Also das lingt ja alles recht gut bisher.
Mich würde jedoch interessieren was für Hardware die Spieler unter euch haben bei denen WAR wieder besser rennt als zuvor aber ohne das die Hardware sich in dieser Zeit ausgetauscht wurde.

Also ich habe eine Quad 6600(2.4 GHZ) - 4Gbram - ATI 4850 und als ich WAR zum Release gespielt habe war es eine Katastrophe,laaaaag ,ruckelorgie in den burgen ohne ende.

Selbst in den bgs ruckel-te es,dann kam ein Patch und es wurde in den bgs schon besser aber Burgraids waren immer noch Sau schlecht weswegen ich dann aufgehört habe.

Was ich sehr seltsam fand war die Tatsache das meine Frau die gleiche Hardware hatte wie ich bis auf das Mainboard sie hat eines von Foxconn ich hatte zu der zeit eines von Asus,ihre Grafikkarte geforce8800gt der ram ist  zu 100% der selbe bei uns.

Bei ihr lief WAR besser als bei mir was zumindest die Burgraid betraf wenn ich so in der Pampa herumgelaufen bin lief es ganz normal.
Was mich auch sehr interessiert:haben Sie es geschafft den Minimap bug zu patchen? also jedes mal wenn man in ein neues Gebiet geflogen ist war die Minimap ganz schwarz oder nur zu 50% zu sehen.

Was mich etwas verwirrt ist:
RvR-Verbesserungen


Die Häufigkeit von aufregenden Städtebelagerungen wird mit der Aktualisierung 1.3.2 zunehmen, denn Festungen werden aus der Kampagne entfernt.

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung aber bitte was heisst das nun? sind damit die Burgen gemeint wo man am ende den Burglord legen musste,dann tauchte eine Truhe auf.
Das wars soweit von meiner Seite ich hoffe die Eine oder andere Antwort zu bekommen.

Ps:wie schauts eigentlich mit dem "Magus" aus ist er nun der dd der es hätte sein sollen?,den habe ich damals sehr gern gespielt aber aufgrund seines SEHR niedrigen schadens keine lust mehr gehabt ihn weiter zu spielen.


----------



## Churchak (17. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Ich sehe es wie Pymonte, die Leute müssen von ihren festgefahrenen Mustern wegkommen und sich auf die neue Situation einstellen und neue Strategien entwickeln. Da mit 1.3.3 ja das Underdog System kommen soll, mit dem die unterlegene Fraktion deutlich weniger Zeit brauchen soll um SFZ und Zonen zu locken als die andere Fraktion, ist das Problem, wenns denn überhaupt eins ist, auch nur vorübergehend



welche festgefahrenen muster? meinst die auf Draken,wo man seit monaten quasi kaum ne chance hat weil der Destro Koma Zerg permanet an ner Festung stand und nicht stopbar war auser wenn sie gleichviele waren und das eigendlich nur an Festungen passierte die nun weg sind?  
Kann ja sein das du es toll findest jeden tag mit deinen t4 Chars für 2 h  genötigt zu werden,entweder pve oder dieses Komazerg BG zu machen mir persönlich und meinen Gildis ging es gestern nach dem 2. Tag in Folge schon mächtig auf die Eier weil es strunz laaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig ist.
Von mir aus soll wer es schön findet jeden Tag dieses Komabg besuchen aber wenn ich persönlich dann nix anderes machen kann auser twinken oder pve dann ist das weder kurzweilig noch spassig und wenn man dann  lieber Soko schaun geht oder nen uralt offline Game instaliert und lieber das derweil zockt dann hat Mythic eindeutig sich ins Knie geschossen.
Und es ist ja toll das sie "schon" mit 1.3.3 was daran ändern wollen aber bis dahin sind es noch Monate und ob es dann auch so funzt wie sie es sich vorstellen darf bezweifelt werden. Ganz davon abgesehn das ich mir garantiert ned jeden Tag Altdorf oder UV antun werde da wird man doch weich im keks von .......... mit dem wegfall der Festungen hätte schon ne alternative für RvR im t4 angeboten werden müssen und nö LdT ist es nicht.



wiligut schrieb:


> Bisher ist mir auch bzgl. der obligatorischen neuen Bugs eines Mythic-Patches nichts aufgefallen, mal schauen was man da die nächsten Tage noch findet, denn wie oben schon gesagt, irgendwas ist ja immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


och mir sind da gestern schon 2 fantastische Bugs aufgefallen die mal so richtige tritte in die Eier des Spielspasses waren.
Einer wärn die stackenden Auren . Ist schon hammergeil wenn man wenn angreift und man nach 2 schlägen keine aps mehr hat ,oder der eigene wiederstand auf null gefahren ist .....
Auch toll das Festhalteeffekte die durch schaden gebrochen werden nun anscheinend nicht mehr richtig gebrochen werden sprich ich stand gestern desöfteren in nem root und durft miterleben wie 2-3 leute auf mir rumprügelten und der root ned bricht  .... toll ! 



Meshugga schrieb:


> Na ja das einzige was da wirklich auffällt ist das es meist nur Ordler sind die da weinen ;-).
> Woran das nur liegt?


weil Destros geborene PvE Zerger sind die erst richtig heis auf nen Spiel werden wenn sie im 6 kt + Zerg leere Gebiete beglücken können oder 2 h komatöse an ner Stadtini Flagge stehn können und sich da jede Minute 100 RP abhohlen können und ~ aller 30 Minuten nen Beutel fürs gammel? 
Oder war die Frage rhetorisch?


----------



## Shagkul (17. Oktober 2009)

Sagen wir es so, es scheint nicht zu gelingen das Endgame für die Spieler ansprechend zu gestalten, dann machen sie es halt einfach schneller zugänglich.

Wer mich kennt, weis das ich WAR immer genug Chancen gegeben habe, dass ich es gegen unnötige schlecht mache verteidigt habe.
Aber langsam wird es Zeit, dass Mythic 100% gibt, keine "Notlösungen" mehr, kein "vorübergehend",dass wird einfach nicht mehr so weggesteckt selbst vom harten Kern nicht mehr.

Wie lange wollen sie das T4 nun wieder uninteressant halten? Bis zum nächsten Patch? Was soll ich mit meinen Gildenmitgliedern denn jetzt nun wieder machen? T4 Pve? Länder der Toten? Twinken? 
Denn 24h Städteeroberungen ist für mich und andere auf Dauer nicht sehr ansprechend, es hätte eher Richtung spannende Kämpfe gehen sollen.

Neben bei, wir sprechen hier nicht von zwei Provinznestern irgendwo in der Pampa, sondern eigentlich von der letzten "mächtigen" Instanz des Chaos und der Order und da sollte die Gegenseite nicht mal so aus und ein gehen als wärs nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacLag (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es ja sehr unterhaltsam. Da loben sie alle, die angeblich nun so tolle Performance, nachdem sie an einer Burg gekämpft haben,
oder einfach nur mal so durch Altdorf gelaufen sind. 

Als dieses aber angegriffen wurde, war es schnell vorbei mit der neuen Herrlichkeit. Diashow und Zauberzeiten von 5-10 Sekunden, wie
zu schlimmsten Zeiten. Abends dann Zonenabstürze und schließlich der Server komplett für eine Stunde weg. 

Natürlich, wie nach jedem Patch und vorzugsweise am Wochenende, wenn ja normal niemand spielen will ... Wartungsarbeiten!

Packt Eure CD's wieder ein!

Herzlichst

Mac


----------



## Arandis (17. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass dieser Patch einer der Besten seit langem war, wenn nicht sogar der Beste. Immerhin war es die Performance die den meisten Spielern im Magen lag und mit 1.3.2. gab es eine erhebliche Performanceverbesserung und sogar mehr Weitsicht.

Das einige über das Fehlen der Festungen schimpfen kann ich nun wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. Festungen waren für mich der Spielspaßkiller Nummer 1. Einen Gang in ein rotes Meer hochzuruckeln / lagen, um dann da umzufallen soll der Finale Kampf um eine Region sein?  Ich will Gebiete niederbrennen um danach Städte erobern und zu plündern, anstatt fast jedesmal am Bremsklotz Festung hängenzubleiben.
Außerdem sehe ich sonst nur Vorteile:
1. Mehr Städtebelagerungen die definitiv mehr Spaß machen als Festungen
2. Härtere Kämpfe um die einelnen Gebiete und normalen Burgen, was zu weniger Kreisraiden führt und mehr Konfrontation und Intensität

Was soll also daran schlecht sein?? 

Und wenn ich dann lese, dass mit 1.3.3. ENDLICH meine Petsteuerung weiter verbessert werden soll, ich mich auch mal hinsetzen kann oder gehen und sogar die Grafik ein wenig aufpoliert wird... Also ich glaube W.A.R. ist definitiv auf den richtigen Weg. 
Hoffentlich lassen sie sich nicht zu sehr von den Dauernörglern reinreden und ziehen ihr neues Konzept durch.

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Skullzigg (17. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde den Patch auch super, kaum lags mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (17. Oktober 2009)

Arandis schrieb:


> Also ich bin der Meinung, dass dieser Patch einer der Besten seit langem war, wenn nicht sogar der Beste. Immerhin war es die Performance die den meisten Spielern im Magen lag und mit 1.3.2. gab es eine erhebliche Performanceverbesserung und sogar mehr Weitsicht.
> 
> Das einige über das Fehlen der Festungen schimpfen kann ich nun wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. Festungen waren für mich der Spielspaßkiller Nummer 1. Einen Gang in ein rotes Meer hochzuruckeln / lagen, um dann da umzufallen soll der Finale Kampf um eine Region sein?  Ich will Gebiete niederbrennen um danach Städte erobern und zu plündern, anstatt fast jedesmal am Bremsklotz Festung hängenzubleiben.



Dafür sollen sie ja die Performance verbessern, dass wäre dann ja in anderen Situation nicht anders. So was sollte kein Grund sein, quasi es werden Ballungszentren vermieden, damit es nicht lagt?
Das ist doch keine Lösung. 



Arandis schrieb:


> Außerdem sehe ich sonst nur Vorteile:
> 1. Mehr Städtebelagerungen die definitiv mehr Spaß machen als Festungen
> 2. Härtere Kämpfe um die einelnen Gebiete und normalen Burgen, was zu weniger Kreisraiden führt und mehr Konfrontation und Intensität
> 
> Was soll also daran schlecht sein??



Mehr Städtebelagerungen sicher, aber nur noch Städtebelagerungen? Sind die Stadt SZs wirklich so spannend?

Härtere Kämpfe sehen im Moment so aus, zwei Zonen locken und durch zur Stadt. Größeren Geplänkel wird aus dem Weg gegangen.
Oft werden in 3 Zonen, von der Seite die mehr Spieler haben, versucht gleichzeitig zu locken.




Arandis schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann lese, dass mit 1.3.3. ENDLICH meine Petsteuerung weiter verbessert werden soll, ich mich auch mal hinsetzen kann oder gehen und sogar die Grafik ein wenig aufpoliert wird... Also ich glaube W.A.R. ist definitiv auf den richtigen Weg.
> Hoffentlich lassen sie sich nicht zu sehr von den Dauernörglern reinreden und ziehen ihr neues Konzept durch.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Da bist Du bei mir falsch, ich bin kein Dauernörgler, ich werde unter anderem wie einige meiner "Kollegen" hier als WAR Fanboy beschimpft. Nur auch ich habe das Recht mich mal kritisch zu äußern.
Schön das es Dir gefällt, nur mir und einigen anderen fehlt da etwas der Biss bei dem ganzen.......


----------



## Hellbabe (17. Oktober 2009)

Das der Patch gut ist, muss ich auch bestätigen (auch wenn ein paar neue/alte Bugs wieder aufgetaucht sind), aber egal ob auf Carro oder Draken, bei der Übermacht an Destros, die da herrscht, sollte Patch 1.3.3 schnellstens (zumindest Underdog) erscheinen. Es hat gestern keine 3h nach Server up gedauert, bis Destros (bei ner Übermacht von ca. 3-4:1) in AD standen, und nur durch Nichtwollen/Dummheit (sry) es nicht geschafft haben, AD einzunehmen. Und wäre Draken nicht abends abgerauscht, wären se wieder drin gewesen, weil Ordnung mit max. 2 kts gegen den Zerg net eine Chance hat, auch nur mal ne Burg, länger als 5 Min zu halten. Mir persönlich isses vollkommen egal mittlerweile, ob AD 5 oder 0 Sterne hat, der Spielspaß bleibt jedenfalls auf der Strecke......aber davon wollen die ach so tollen Destros nix hören. Btw. zu 90% liegt es auch daran, das Orderallies lieber alleine was machen wollen und den anderen Allies alles neiden, und elendig versagen, nur weil man in nem Zusammenspiel ja mal was erreichen könnte. Aber daran wird sich (da es Dauerzustand seit Release egal auf welchem Server ist) leider auch nix ändern.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so ganz was ich von dem Patch halten soll.
Immerhin ist er ja auch erst einen Tag auf dem Server.
Erschreckend finde ich wie schnell wir in Altdorf standen. Ich finde das ging etwas zu schnell, was nichts mit Destro-Massen-Zerg zu tun hat oder etwas in der Art, da die Anzahl in etwa gleich war, bzw. wir sogar eine etwas geringere Anzahl hatten.
Balancing der Klassen scheint in die richtige Richtung zu gehen. Der BW ist nicht mehr der "uber"-Bomber wie man gestern erkennen konnte.
Wir hatten gestern in Altdorf, die meiner Meinung nach besten BWs gegen uns stehen und es war ein gutes Hin und Her und kein "Order-Bombe" rennt rein mit Guard und haut weg.
So macht es Spaß wenn es hin und her geht. Da hat man dann auch kein Problem wenn man mal auf die Mütze bekommt.

Zur Peformance kann ich nicht viel sagen, weil ich die Performance-Probleme nie hatte wie sie viele beschrieben haben. Aber in der Alli habe ich es von allen Seiten gehört, dass deren Performance WESENTLICH besser geworden ist.
Also ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung..... Aber bitte.... die Festungen waren doch sooooooo schön.


----------



## Shagkul (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man wenigstens die Festungen noch so gestaltet hätte, dass man "nur" die Tore durchbrechen muss.
Aber einfach durchlaufen.......


----------



## Y4rG0 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich lese die ganzen Tage schon von diesem "underdog System" ? 
Kurze Frage ebend aus dem Zusammenhang: Was genau ist dieses System bzw wie soll es Funktioniren, was macht es, was kann ich mir drunter vorstellen?
THx


----------



## Pymonte (17. Oktober 2009)

Y4rG0 schrieb:


> Ich lese die ganzen Tage schon von diesem "underdog System" ?
> Kurze Frage ebend aus dem Zusammenhang: Was genau ist dieses System bzw wie soll es Funktioniren, was macht es, was kann ich mir drunter vorstellen?
> THx



So viel wissen wir dazu auch noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soll nur mit 1.3.3 kommen und der unterlegenen Seite spielerische Vorteile (kürzere feindliche, längere eigene Timer etc pp) geben


----------



## tmr93 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir ma einen test acc gemacht und bin net so begeistert ja schön es ruckelt garnicht mehr aber die server sind sowas von tot...


----------



## Maximolider (17. Oktober 2009)

hiho....

naja,stimmt so nicht,drakenwald macht mir einen recht bevölkerten eindruck,bin aber auch erst im t2 angekommen.


----------



## tmr93 (17. Oktober 2009)

na ja ich denk das ersma aion herhaltn muss wenn man ma so sieht wie viele neue spieler auf den servern sind und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (17. Oktober 2009)

netter trollversuch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der server ist nicht leer,aber das ist ja auch egal,geh ruhig nach aion,jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Raaandy (17. Oktober 2009)

auch wieder am installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tmr93 (17. Oktober 2009)

aber es ist doch so bei allen servern steht niedrig dran außer bei 2


----------



## Maximolider (17. Oktober 2009)

niedrig,ab spätem nachmittag mittel hat nun garnichts mit"die sever sind tot" zu tun.


----------



## Anusanna (17. Oktober 2009)

Also die performance scheint ja nun "Spielbar" zu sein.
Wie schaut es denn inzwischen mit der "Verzögerung" aus? Mein persönlicher Spasskiller war die Verzögerung zwischen Aktionstaste drücken und das optische ausführen der Aktion, bzw die Animation. Da lag immer eine Sekunde zwischen, was die Atmosphäre zerstörte. 
Wurde dies inzwischen angeglichen? Dann würde auch ich wieder einsteigen.


----------



## Oceanus (17. Oktober 2009)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Also die performance scheint ja nun "Spielbar" zu sein.
> Wie schaut es denn inzwischen mit der "Verzögerung" aus? Mein persönlicher Spasskiller war die Verzögerung zwischen Aktionstaste drücken und das optische ausführen der Aktion, bzw die Animation. Da lag immer eine Sekunde zwischen, was die Atmosphäre zerstörte.
> Wurde dies inzwischen angeglichen? Dann würde auch ich wieder einsteigen.


gena das wurde ja endlich behoben.


----------



## Anusanna (17. Oktober 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> gena das wurde ja endlich behoben.



Hä? Das eine hat nichts mit dem anderen zu tun, bzw nicht direkt.
Unter performance verstehe ich die fps und lags.
Die "Verzögerung" hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## Pymonte (17. Oktober 2009)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Hä? Das eine hat nichts mit dem anderen zu tun, bzw nicht direkt.
> Unter performance verstehe ich die fps und lags.
> Die "Verzögerung" hat damit nichts zu tun.



ja, aber auch genau das wurde mit behoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamirok (17. Oktober 2009)

also wenn der test mir jetzt passt bin ich wieder dabei hab aufgehört nur weil  überlags hatte altstadt konnte ich nicht in die nähe vom ah sonst wär mein pc zusammengekracht^^


----------



## Muckibart (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man sich WAR kauft ohne game card etc, kann man dann die 30 tage sofort kostenlos zocken? oder kriegt man die 30 tage erst wenn man ne game card hinzugefügt hat oder ein abbo eingerichtet?


----------



## Anusanna (17. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ja, aber auch genau das wurde mit behoben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, sorry! Hab bislang nur Infos über FPS und Lags gelesen. Wenn das so ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexxer240 (17. Oktober 2009)

Muckibart schrieb:


> Wenn man sich WAR kauft ohne game card etc, kann man dann die 30 tage sofort kostenlos zocken? oder kriegt man die 30 tage erst wenn man ne game card hinzugefügt hat oder ein abbo eingerichtet?




Wen du War kaufst haste 30 Tage free play time...brauchst für die 30 tage aber nicht ein abbo einrichten


----------



## Rungor (17. Oktober 2009)

also ich muss sagen ich bin auch überrascht.... ich hab mir heute nen trail account gemacht um mal zu schauen ob sich wirklich was getan hat
und JA das hat es... konnte heute mit 16xAA sowie all den anderen sachen die man erzwingen kann spielen( ohne ruckler(~35 FPS)) was mich wirklich überrascht hat^^
Computer?!:
Windows 7 Prof.
4x2,5GHz
4GB RAM
Geforce 9600GT 

werde vllt. bald wieder einzahlen wenn ich nen freund überreden kann doch auch nochmal einzuzahlen ... denn wer will schon alleine starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (17. Oktober 2009)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Also die performance scheint ja nun "Spielbar" zu sein.
> Wie schaut es denn inzwischen mit der "Verzögerung" aus? Mein persönlicher Spasskiller war die Verzögerung zwischen Aktionstaste drücken und das optische ausführen der Aktion, bzw die Animation. Da lag immer eine Sekunde zwischen, was die Atmosphäre zerstörte.
> Wurde dies inzwischen angeglichen? Dann würde auch ich wieder einsteigen.




Ja das ist im Normalfall synchron. Wenns laggt kanns natürlich Verzögerungen geben. Im normalen Spielalltag kommt das allerdings kaum mehr vor.

Allerdings war ich heute auf Drakenwald in einer vollen Altdorf Instanz mit 48vs48 über die gesamte Zeit und da gab es leider am Anfang die übelsten Laggs die ich je in WAR erlebt hab. 10 sek zwischen Tastendruck und Ausführung der Aktion. Nach so ca. 10 Minuten war ich schon kurz vorm frustriert ausloggen, aber dann wars plötzlich weg und wir konnten die restliche Zeit so zocken wie es eigentlich schon immer hätte sein sollen, nämlich flüssig und laggfrei. Zwar sind Laggs am und nach dem Patchtag nichts ungewöhnliches, aber 10 Sekunden war schon hart

Nebenbei ist Altdorf inzwischen richtig gut. Die PQ besteht nur noch aus PVP und es zählt nur noch der Kampf in der Stadt. Der Einfluss von Szenarien ist endlich komplett gestrichen. 

Bzgl. der gestrichenen Festungen sehe ich das Problem immer noch nicht. Jeder schreit er will PvP. Deffen und die Hauptstadtinstanzen sind PvP und zwar inzwischen richtig Gutes. Ich finde es 1000 mal besser in einer vollen Hauptstadtinze 48vs48 aktiv zu spielen, als eine Stunde meines Lebens in der Festung entweder sinnlos rumzustehen weil keiner angreift, oder im Fall das einer angreift, wegen der miesen Performance die es in den Festungen gab, nur ne Diashow zu erleben. Und ob man dabei die eigene HS defft oder die gegnerische HS angreift ist mal von der Optik des Umfeldes abgesehen völlig wurscht, da die PQ in den Städten gleich sind. Und wo ist der Unterschied ob man auf freiem Feld rumzergt oder ne Burg defft oder ob man in der Haupstadt rumzergt und diese defft ist in meinen Augen egal. Hauptsache es gibt Action und der Gegner kriegt aufs Maul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich nenne mich Neuling und das Game macht richtig Spass, wenn man die Zeit hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War ist für mich einfach das Spiel für PvP/RvR.


----------



## Pymonte (17. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Ja das ist im Normalfall synchron. Wenns laggt kanns natürlich Verzögerungen geben. Im normalen Spielalltag kommt das allerdings kaum mehr vor.
> 
> Allerdings war ich heute auf Drakenwald in einer vollen Altdorf Instanz mit 48vs48 über die gesamte Zeit und da gab es leider am Anfang die übelsten Laggs die ich je in WAR erlebt hab. 10 sek zwischen Tastendruck und Ausführung der Aktion. Nach so ca. 10 Minuten war ich schon kurz vorm frustriert ausloggen, aber dann wars plötzlich weg und wir konnten die restliche Zeit so zocken wie es eigentlich schon immer hätte sein sollen, nämlich flüssig und laggfrei. Zwar sind Laggs am und nach dem Patchtag nichts ungewöhnliches, aber 10 Sekunden war schon hart
> 
> ...



/sign

Das mit dem Altdorf Lag wurde von einem anderen Spieler gut erklärt. WAR lädt nun einmal alle wichtigen Texturen. Wenn also ein Zerg (bzw eine große Gruppe Spieler) kommt, lädt das Spiel alle Texturen aufeinmal und es gibt sozusagen ein Stau im Kabel und einen kleinen Brainlag auf der GraKa Sind alle Texturen und Effekte geladen läuft dann alles wieder einwandfrei. Finde ich aber besser als das ständige Nachladen der Texturen.


----------



## OldboyX (17. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Das mit dem Altdorf Lag wurde von einem anderen Spieler gut erklärt. WAR lädt nun einmal alle wichtigen Texturen. Wenn also ein Zerg (bzw eine große Gruppe Spieler) kommt, lädt das Spiel alle Texturen aufeinmal und es gibt sozusagen ein Stau im Kabel und einen kleinen Brainlag auf der GraKa Sind alle Texturen und Effekte geladen läuft dann alles wieder einwandfrei. Finde ich aber besser als das ständige Nachladen der Texturen.



Das ergibt sehr wenig Sinn. Er redet ja von Lag und nicht von Ruckeln und ich glaube kaum, dass die Texturen so viel Traffic produzieren und wenn man die alle auf einmal lädt, würde sich das viel eher in Ruckeln als in Lag äußern. Schließlich werden einem ja keine Texturen über die Leitung geschickt - die sind ja alle schon am Rechner ^^


Ansonsten finde ich die beste Änderung neben der Performance, dass endlich die Synchro gefixt wurde. Besser spät als nie! Habe am WE keine Zeit aber demnächst definitiv mit Trial reinschauen! Hoffentlich bleiben sie dieser Linie treu und fixen auch alle anderen kleinen und großen Bugs bevor sie wieder irgendwelche Konzepte großartig umwerfen.

Letztlich kann man doch bei WAR nicht beurteilen ob der Endcontent gut oder schlecht ist usw. denn die Dinger haben ja nie funktioniert wie sie sollten. Festungen waren buggy und unspielbar, Stadtinis waren buggy ohne Ende usw.

Wenn erstmal alle Fehler behoben sind und die Performance stimmt sowie die Balance auf ein akzeptables Maß gebracht ist, dann kann man noch ein paar Wochen abwarten und dann sieht man überhaupt erst, wo der Schuh vom Spieldesign her wirklich drückt (falls er das überhaupt jemals so großartig getan hat).


----------



## Pymonte (17. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ergibt sehr wenig Sinn. Er redet ja von Lag und nicht von Ruckeln und ich glaube kaum, dass die Texturen so viel Traffic produzieren und wenn man die alle auf einmal lädt, würde sich das viel eher in Ruckeln als in Lag äußern. Schließlich werden einem ja keine Texturen über die Leitung geschickt - die sind ja alle schon am Rechner ^^
> 
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich die beste Änderung neben der Performance, dass endlich die Synchro gefixt wurde. Besser spät als nie! Habe am WE keine Zeit aber demnächst definitiv mit Trial reinschauen! Hoffentlich bleiben sie dieser Linie treu und fixen auch alle anderen kleinen und großen Bugs bevor sie wieder irgendwelche Konzepte großartig umwerfen.
> ...


das war auch eher so gemeint, dass die Infos von 48 Spielern auf einen Schlag kommen (statt wie vorher Schritt für Schritt) und das die Graka dann auch kurz sehr gefordert ist. Aber das ist auch kein Phänomen, dass bei jedem auftritt.


----------



## Drâyk (17. Oktober 2009)

Hey, würde gern mal wissen ob es ne möglichkeit gibt meinen bestehenden Acc nochmal zu "testen" oder ob ich dafür nen testacc einrichten muss. Weil ich hab vor nem halben Jahr oder so aufgehört zu spielen und würde es mir nun gerne nochmal anschauen.


----------



## Minastry (17. Oktober 2009)

Möglicherweise haste ne Mail bei dir im Postfach für 10 Tage, wenn nicht das nicht.


----------



## Sanitäter (17. Oktober 2009)

Wohoo 

Wenn das kein Traum ist von dem ihr da alle schreibt, dann werd ich mal von dem vorhaben bei Aion mal reinzuschauen abkommen. Konnte den Patch noch net ausstesten da ich erst heut wieder mein I net wiederhab nachm umzug. Der ist grade am saugen bei mir ... freu freu 

War ich kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psyger (17. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab meinen acc heute aktiviert und bin begeistert.

die verzögerung ist (so wie es sich jetzt anfühlt) nicht mehr da und genau dadrauf habe ich die ganze zeit gewartet.

wie die perf. ist keine ahnung da ich schon vorher wenig probleme hatte. 

ich werde jetzt erstmal die nacht durch zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (18. Oktober 2009)

Dat es ein Lag in der Graka gibt, bezweifel ich in dem Spiel. Soviel hat die nicht zu machen dort. Grakas können enorm viel Leistung abfangen und verarbeiten, der PCIBus ist eigentlich ihre Spaßbremse. Wenn der net so langsam wäre, würden die übel Düsen können. Die sind ja rein auf Grafik ausgelegt und WAR fordert die ja nirgends wirklich.
Die scheinen aber eben jetzt einige Dinge auf die Grafikkarte verlagert zu haben und damit ist Leistung frei.
Das Problem ist auch nicht das Berechnen von Texturen. Das Problem ist eher die Kommunikations zwischen Client und Server, sowie die Verteilung eben der Berechnungs last. Also wieviel der RAM, der Prozessor und die Graka. Wie viel wird im RAM verteilt und wie viel von der FEstplatte geladen, wie viel liegt auf dem Server und muss abgefragt werden und wie viel hat der Client.

Die Grafikkarten würden auch mit mehr als 500 Spielern oder 1000 spielern fertig werden. Für die ist ja kein Unterschied zwischen NSC, Haus und Spielern. Da gibt es ja keinen. Die müssen eben an allen Ecken und Enden super geschraubt haben. Aber die Neue Leitung macht sich bemerkbar. Das der alte Chef nicht früher gegangen wurden ist, war eigentlich ein Fehler.

Aber WAR muss sich dennoch übel Vertrauen zurück gewinnen und es dürfen die Spieler zahlen nicht weiter sinken. Ein großes Problem haben sie ja jetzt super gelöst, selbst zock ich es noch net wieder, aber die Perfomance soll ja wirklich gut sein. Dennoch bleiben andere Probleme liegen und wie gesagt, sie müssen sich ran halten und mehr Vertrauen zurück zu bekommen. So ein Patch sollte auch für Klassen kommen und Mastery, eben dass auch diese wirklich mal redesigned und ungebastelt werden. Denn da gibt es etliche Konzeptlosigkeiten. Aber so, ist der Patch wirklich hübsch geworden. =) Hoffe den, die es zocken macht es wieder spaß und vielleicht kommt bald wieder ein dickbäuchiger Eisenbrecher zurück. Aber da muss noch bissel was passieren.


----------



## Kraehe13 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hm, für mich kommt der Patch leider zu spät... ich hab WAR fast ein Jahr zeit gegeben mich zu Überzeugen und immer wieder hat es mich enttäuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hilft jede liebe zum Warhammer Universum nichts *snief*


----------



## imoerator (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen es hat sich wirklich gebessert was die Performance angeht.
Früher war es unspielbar sobald 2 kts aufeinander trafen und von burgraid war damals ans spielen nicht zu denken.
Ich hatte allerdings nocht nicht so den Großen zerg in der Gurg gehabt aber so wie es sich anfühle war es gut spielbar auch mit wenigen defern.
Früher war es echt undenbar sobald in der burg 5 defer waren war die Performance dahin zumindest war es bei mir so obwohl mein pc mehr als ausreichend für WAR ist.
Bisher bereue ich es nicht meinen Account reaktiviert zu haben,meine bessere Hälfte hat auch gleich ihren acc reaktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Also wer seinen acc reaktivieren will sollte es tun er wird es sicherlich nicht bereuen.
Ich war erst am überlegen mir Aion zu kaufen aber ich hatte die Beta gespielt und da ist der Liebesfunken wie ich ihn mal nennen möchte einfach nicht rübergesprungen.


----------



## Siegfrith (18. Oktober 2009)

Vorab:
Ich bin kein Hardcore-Gamer, habe auch hier noch nie gepostet. WAR habe ich selbst mangels Zeit nie länger als 2-3 Stunden zusammenhängend spielen können, auch weil ich Bewegung brauchte und die Blechkiste dann abschaltete. - Ihr merkt, ich bin schon etwas älter .... 
Seit WAR auf dem Markt ist, fasziniert es mich und mein persönlich bekanntes WAR-Umfeld, das hier übrigens nicht postet, immer noch ungemein. Ich verfolge die Entwicklung mit großer Spannung, weil hier - auch wenn es oft kontrovers zugeht - doch eine innovative Spielform, die sich von der Masse abhebt, eingeführt wurde.

Nun zum Thema:
1.
Dieser Patch ist unter dem Strich der beste, den ich je aufspielen durfte.

2.
Das Spiel läuft flüssiger, die Neuerungen für Einsteiger sind sehr gelungen

3.
Das mit den Festungen sehe ich zwiegespalten, hierzu ist schon Vieles gesagt worden. Ich sehe hier viele Pros und Contras, vermag mich hier aber noch nicht endgültig zu äußern. - Da habe ich mich auch bislang eher selten aufgehalten, weil mir das Ganze dann doch zu unübersichtlich wurde. -

4.
Die Problematik des Spiels liegt m.E. eher darin, dass sich der Spaßfaktor nur dann richtig entwicklen kann, wenn Spielerinnen und Spieler der vermeintlich ´Guten´ wie auch der angeblich ´Bösen´ gleichzeitig am gleichen Ort sind und sich dort organisieren müssen. Die Regeln hierfür sind geschaffen und im Großen und Ganzen sowie im Grundsatz doch recht gut. - Dass das ´Böse´ (als Opposition bzw. Protestbewegung) bezüglich Anzahl und innere Organisation in gewisser Weise immer im Vorteil sein wird, ist gesellschaftlich bedingt und ist naturgemäß nicht zu ändern. Diesbezüglich sollte am Regelwerk noch etwas gefeilt werden, was ja in Aussicht gestellt wurde.

5.
Der Patch alleine wird demnach wohl kein Wunder bewirken.  Es sind einzig die Spielerinnen und Spieler, die sich halt finden und organisieren müssen. 

Mein bisheriges Fazit:
Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf. Ich steige wieder neu ein und habe mir vorläufig einen Probeaccount eingerichtet. - Leider konnte ich in den einschlägigen Kaufhäusern im Raum Koblenz kein WAR für 9,99 € kaufen. Bei einem der größten Läden hieß es: ´Seit dem der Preis gesunken ist, legen wir das Spiel nicht mehr in die Regale.´ - Ich bestellte es nun bei einem der größten Versandanbieter und werde spätestens zum nächsten Wochenende dann wieder ganz dabei sein können.

Und abschließend mein Tipp: Macht Werbung für diese wunderschöne Spielidee. Sie darf nicht untergehen.

Siegfrith (ist übrigens nicht identisch mit meiner Spielfigur)


----------



## OldboyX (18. Oktober 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> [...] Wie viel wird im RAM verteilt und wie viel von der FEstplatte geladen, wie viel liegt auf dem Server und muss abgefragt werden und wie viel hat der Client.
> 
> Die Grafikkarten würden auch mit mehr als 500 Spielern oder 1000 spielern fertig werden. Für die ist ja kein Unterschied zwischen NSC, Haus und Spielern. Da gibt es ja keinen. Die müssen eben an allen Ecken und Enden super geschraubt haben. Aber die Neue Leitung macht sich bemerkbar. Das der alte Chef nicht früher gegangen wurden ist, war eigentlich ein Fehler.
> 
> [...]



Ich bin zwar kein MMO-Programmierer, aber rein grafisch gesehen wird überhaupt nichts vom Server abgefragt und insofern wird auch nicht entschieden was nun abgefragt wird und was der Client hat.

Der Client hat prinzipiell "ALLES" - sonst wäre ein MMO undenkbar vom traffic her. Die Informationen die zwischen Server und Client ausgetauscht werden sind ausschließlich Positionsangaben (und die damit einhergehenden Abfragen wie Kollision, Sichtfeld, Nachkampfreicheweite usw.) Aktionen und was Grafik betrifft nur variable Dinge (und dort nur die Informationen wer was anhat, nicht aber die Textur selbst, die liegt immer schon am Client).

Im Übrigen halte ich die Aussage, dass Grafikkarten mit mehr als 1000 Spielern fertig würden für sehr gewagt.


----------



## Wuced (18. Oktober 2009)

Also ich muß mich schon wundern das bei euch die Performence ja so tolle is bei uns stellte sich das so dar beim kompletten KT Server lags von 3-5 sek und Zonecrash aber is ja alles viel besser schon klar werdet ihr bezahlt oder wollt ihr nur die Leute verarschen.


----------



## Hoagie (18. Oktober 2009)

Need dritten Ruf zu den Waffen ... will mir die Kriegsfront mal angucken ... 

Lustig, damals hab ich die Mail für Spam gehalten und nichmal reingeguckt ... und jetz seh ich das da 10 Gratistage drin waren die am 30. August abgelaufen sind ach waaargh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (18. Oktober 2009)

Wuced schrieb:


> Also ich muß mich schon wundern das bei euch die Performence ja so tolle is bei uns stellte sich das so dar beim kompletten KT Server lags von 3-5 sek und Zonecrash aber is ja alles viel besser schon klar werdet ihr bezahlt oder wollt ihr nur die Leute verarschen.



Server Lags und Zone Crash bei EINEM KT (auf beiden Seiten?)? 

Btw, wo ist "bei uns"? Redest du gar von einem anderen Spiel? 

Der Patch soll übrigens u.a die Clientperformance verbessern, was er auch tut. Wenn du jetzt 4-5 KT auf beiden Seiten hast, dann ist es klar, das es zu Lags und im Extremfall zum Zonencrash kommt, das hat dann aber nicht mittelbar mit der Performance (bzgl. FPS) bei Burgen-Deffs zu tun - über die kann man sich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Wuced (18. Oktober 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Server Lags und Zone Crash bei EINEM KT (auf beiden Seiten?)?
> 
> Btw, wo ist "bei uns"? Redest du gar von einem anderen Spiel?
> 
> Der Patch soll übrigens u.a die Clientperformance verbessern, was er auch tut. Wenn du jetzt 4-5 KT auf beiden Seiten hast, dann ist es klar, das es zu Lags und im Extremfall zum Zonencrash kommt, das hat dann aber nicht mittelbar mit der Performance (bzgl. FPS) bei Burgen-Deffs zu tun - über die kann man sich nicht beklagen.



Damit wollt ich nur sagen das es nicht nur bei mir war sondern beim kompletten KT.
FPS probleme hatte ich vor dem Patch auch nicht die Serverlags find ich viel schlimmer.
Ich find es nunmal nicht gut wenn jemand genau danach fragt ob das jetzt weg ist und behauptet wird jetzt is alles super was ja nunmal nicht stimmt.
MFG


----------



## wiligut (18. Oktober 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Server Lags und Zone Crash bei EINEM KT (auf beiden Seiten?)?
> 
> Btw, wo ist "bei uns"? Redest du gar von einem anderen Spiel?
> 
> Der Patch soll übrigens u.a die Clientperformance verbessern, was er auch tut. Wenn du jetzt 4-5 KT auf beiden Seiten hast, dann ist es klar, das es zu Lags und im Extremfall zum Zonencrash kommt, das hat dann aber nicht mittelbar mit der Performance (bzgl. FPS) bei Burgen-Deffs zu tun - über die kann man sich nicht beklagen.




Genau. Leider unterscheiden hier viele nicht zwischen Server und Clientperformance. Der Patch hat "nur" die Performance des Clients enorm gepuscht. Das war extrem nötig und wurde meines Erachtens hervorragend gemacht.

Leider gibts da aber Serverseitig wohl noch einiges zu tun. Order auf Drakenwald hatte gestern Abend wohl Großkampftag und stand kurz vor der UV. Ergebnis waren 5 Zonencrashs im T4-Grünhäute hintereinander. Sowas darf einfach nicht passieren. Das da Frust aufkommt ist wohl verständlich. Da muss GOA endlich mal was tun.

Die neue Einführung ins Spiel und die Konzentration der Neuanfänger aufs Gebiet Imperium/Chaos finde ich sehr gut umgesetzt. Ich hab als eingefleischter Grünhautspieler gestern mal einen Sigma auf Carro erstellt und konnte gar nicht mehr aufhören zu spielen, die ganze Atmosphäre im Imperiumsgebiet ist für mich ne glatte 1.


----------



## Wolfner (18. Oktober 2009)

Lehrlingssystem.
Stagger & Mezz.
STARK verbesserte Performance.
Step 1 der Stadt funktioniert, ist jedoch nicht zu leicht (erfordert Beteiligung beider Fraktionen, da sonst keine Punkte)
Keine Festungen mehr.
Daher kein Kreisraiden mehr!!
Burgen und BOs werden (gezwungenermaßen) endlich ordentlich verteidigt, weil Bodenverlust kritischer ausfällt als zuvor!!!

Ganz im Ernst: Wer diesem Patch nichts abgewinnen kann, hat wohl in den letzten etlichen Monaten die Augen vor den wahren Problemen des Spiels verschlossen.

Und an jene welche meinen, der Wegfall der Festungen wäre schlimm: Man hätte den Erhalt auch fördern können, indem man die Dinger mal *verteidigt *oder zumindest nicht nach dem ersten gescheiterten Angriff nicht den Schwanz eingezogen hätte (respektiv die Dinger überhaupt mal angegriffen hätte).
Fällt uns was auf? Achja, die Dinger waren ja stinklangweilige Contentblocker, welche das Kreisraiden überhaupt erst möglich gemacht haben.
Jetzt kann sich keiner mehr hinter den Festungen verstecken, welche sich mit ein paar AoE-DDler verteidigen liesen. Jetzt müssen die Leute tatsächlich mal dort verteidigen wo der Kampf wirklich stattfindet und zwar, so wie es von Anfang an gedacht war, in den 6 T4-Gebieten (Oh schrecken!).
Wenn man so will, haben die Fraktionen nun 6 (bzw. 9) Festungen (ordentlich ausgebaute und verteidigte Burgen). Und ernstgenommen müssen sie nur 2 von denen wirklich halten um das Eindringen in die Hauptstadt zu verhindern.
Also erzähl mir keiner es wäre nun zu einfach. Es erfordert einfach mal mehr Flexibilität und Einsatz. (Flexibilität ist in heutigen MMOs eh schon viel verlangt)


Was jetzt noch ne Dreingabe wäre, wäre ein Belohnungssystem beim Gebietslock, welches nurmehr Rufbonus und Marken an die verteilt, welche auch wirklich etwas zum Punktepool beigetragen haben. Sprich: Die zumindest teilweise Abschaffung des KL-Gecampes. Ich hab auch das gute Gefühl, dass sowas im Polishingvorgang noch reinkommt.
Ich kann mir aber jetzt schon vorstellen wie dann die Flamerei aussehen wird (obwohl wir alle genau wissen, dass ein solches oder ein ähnliches System hergehören würde).


----------



## Rungor (18. Oktober 2009)

ich werd den thread mal nutzen um eine andere frage zu stellen... wie balanced ist es eigentlich auf drakenwald?
50:50?
40:60?
60:40?
bevor ich überhaubt nachdenke wieder einzuzahlen würde mich das halt interessieren da dort mein main ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (18. Oktober 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> ich werd den thread mal nutzen um eine andere frage zu stellen... wie balanced ist es eigentlich auf drakenwald?
> 50:50?
> 40:60?
> 60:40?
> ...




Keine Ahnung wie die genauen Zahlen momentan sind, aber gestern war das hier:
http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...;thread.id=2057

Und gemessen an der Anzahl an Ordnungsleuten, welche gestern am Märtyrerplatz rumlief, ist es auch zu anderen Tageszeiten relativ ausgeglichen.
Ansich durfte sich Drakenwald immer über eine relativ ausbalancierte Bevölkerung freuen. Natürlich auch mit Schwankungen, aber seit die Allianz Phalanx (wenn ich mich nicht irre) ihre Raids zum Gemeinwohl etwas zurückgeschraubt hat, ist die Sache wieder einigermaßen ausgeglichen.


----------



## Minastry (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele auf Drakenwald und hab nach dem Patch mal reaktivert, jedoch zu leveln is derzeit eine echte Qual bis garnicht möglich. Wenn mal ein SZ aufgeht dann verliert man zumindest bei mir.

27 gespielt und 23 verloren, ich denke die Bilanz ist schon hart.


----------



## imoerator (18. Oktober 2009)

Wuced schrieb:


> Also ich muß mich schon wundern das bei euch die Performence ja so tolle is bei uns stellte sich das so dar beim kompletten KT Server lags von 3-5 sek und Zonecrash aber is ja alles viel besser schon klar werdet ihr bezahlt oder wollt ihr nur die Leute verarschen.



Ne ne nichts da,ich habe seit langer Zeit WAR reaktiviert weil hier und auf der Hp von WAR einige der Meinung waren es werde besser mit dem kommenden Patch da ihn viele auf dem Testserver ausprobiert haben.

Was mich leider immer noch stört ist das seit dem Release die Minimap noch verbugt ist,man fliegt ins neue gebiet und man sieht nur noch ca 50% auf der Minimap.
Zwar ist das kein Beinbruch aber ist schon wirklich ARM wenn man nach über 1 Jahr sowas nicht gefixt bekommt.

ATI karten werden auch nicht richtig unterstützt,klar die Performance ist mit dem neuen Patch sehr viel besser geworden aber noch nicht zufriedenstellend.
Denn mit einer 8800GT läuft das spiel besser als mit einer ATI 4850 die doch etwas besser ist.

Was auch etwas stört ist wenn man anfangs in´s Spiel kommt und eine Drehung oder vorwärts läuft dann läd es ganz schön trotz 4 gbram.
Leider sind auch die Ladezeiten recht lang wie ich finde wenn man von Gebiet zu Gebiet fliegt.

Ich denke Sie sind auf den richtigen Weg aber dieser Weg war zu lang und daher leider auch für Viele zu Spät.

Also um es nochmals klarzustellen ich werde LEIDER nicht bezahlt damit ich hier das Spiel schön rede, ich bin sicherlich der Letzte der etwas Positives sagen würde wenn es nicht so wäre.

War ist nicht mein erstes MMO und wird es auch sicherlich nicht mein letztes sein.


----------



## Pymonte (18. Oktober 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf Drakenwald und hab nach dem Patch mal reaktivert, jedoch zu leveln is derzeit eine echte Qual bis garnicht möglich. Wenn mal ein SZ aufgeht dann verliert man zumindest bei mir.
> 
> 27 gespielt und 23 verloren, ich denke die Bilanz ist schon hart.



habe auch grad 1 noch nen Runi als Twink gemacht. Also Sc gehen gut auf (ca 3-5min Wartezeit) und ich hab ne sehr gute Sieg/Niederlage Statistik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das war immer so. Aber mal ehrlich, schneller levelt man eh über oRvR, macht auch mehr Spaß


----------



## Minastry (18. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> habe auch grad 1 noch nen Runi als Twink gemacht. Also Sc gehen gut auf (ca 3-5min Wartezeit) und ich hab ne sehr gute Sieg/Niederlage Statistik wink.gif Aber das war immer so. Aber mal ehrlich, schneller levelt man eh über oRvR, macht auch mehr Spaß



Meinen Ruf kann ich im oRvR klasse lvln aber den Level? Hab ich noch nicht wirklich gemerkt. Und nun verpass ich dir mal mein Wartezeit. =) 20-30 Minuten und das fast durchgehend.


----------



## Pymonte (18. Oktober 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Meinen Ruf kann ich im oRvR klasse lvln aber den Level? Hab ich noch nicht wirklich gemerkt. Und nun verpass ich dir mal mein Wartezeit. =) 20-30 Minuten und das fast durchgehend.



hm, vielleicht melde ich mich nur glücklicher an^^

ORvR levelt man auch schneller als im Szenario seit P1.3.1

Wenn man alle BfOs mit holt und viele Spieler tötet /Burgen erobert. Rechnerisch bekommst du in 12min 2-3mal so viel EP im ORvR als im Szenario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das meist sicher. (Du hast ja im RvR auch noch den 100% Ep Bonus  + an den BfOs/Burgen nochmal x% EP Bonus.


----------



## Rozen (18. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch reaktiviert und muss sagen, es hat sich was getan.

Mir fehlen trotzdem noch Belagerungstürme etc.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## DrDiode (18. Oktober 2009)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Patch auch super, kaum lags mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na graz nach nem jahr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mit war aufgehört,

-weil es allgemein schlecht gecodet ist
-das leveln extrem linear ist,  zu dem der schnelle Mobspawn mich genervt hat und Mobgruppen
 nicht miteinander verkettet waren ( ist für mich eine billige Art des Codens und denke mal da 
 haben sie sich ne Menge arbeit erspart)
-es keinerlei Wirtschaft gab (auch wieder en Einsparung von Programmierungsaufwendungen u.s.w.)
-Burgenbelagerungen mich genau ne halbe stunde motiviert haben, da ich keine taktik im Schlacht-
 getümmel erkennen konnte

Die Performanceverbesserung ist ein guter Anfang, aber der rest muss halt auch passen, wenn man besseres Gewohnt ist.

MFG


----------



## Gramarye (18. Oktober 2009)

Naja, was uns heute im AD-Deff aufgefallen ist: Es gibt keine Laggs mehr im ursprünglichen Sinn, Heals/Ap-Regs/etc. laufen im Zerg aber trotzdem nicht durch...

Da hat man einfach Make-Up draufgeschmiert, und voilà Lags sind angeblich weg!


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (18. Oktober 2009)

Naja das mein ich ja. Hab ja nichts anderes gesagt. Die Enginee muss eben Entscheiden und die Serverstruktur, wie viel jeder bekommt und wie oft und wie viel Informationen ausgetauscht werden. Die Enginee ist dafür da, dass mein Rechner eben alles gut zugeschoben bekommt und an die richtgen ORte. Nach dem Motto du zur Graka, du in die RAM, die von der Festplatte etc. So das eben der Austausch zwischen Server und Rechenr Minimal sind.

Aber wie gesagt, es muss sich noch einiges tun.

Zum Beispiel hätten sie das mit dem STadtraid schon ewig machen können. Die haben das ewig nicht gemacht und warten auf einen großen Patch, dass man sagen kann ,was man tolles drin hat. Aber sowas muss eher gemacht werden. Der Kern des Spieles ist ORvr und da kann man nicht zum großen Patch Tag 2 Monate lang warten um dann effektiver zu spielen. Sowas ist eigentlich schon bissel schwach. Vorallem kann man so viel effektiver Bugs entfernen, denn diese schleichen sich immer wieder ein. Wenn es aber so weiter geht, dass solche Dinge immer erstmal in einem "großen" Patch gepackt werden, damit der Patch eben als "Rettung" verkauft werden kann, gehen bald immer mehr. Denn es bringt nichts, Dinge auf zu schieben. Das Problem geht ja nicht weg und wenn es jetzt zum Teil geschaft wurde, kann es neue geben und dann wirkt es bissel Peinlich. Denn die haben ja ne Zeit dafür gebraucht und dann funzt es nicht und ist noch voll Bugs. 

Der Patch an sich ist gut, aber einige dinge davon hätten auch eher kommen können und der PTR ist teilweise nur ne Preview, für den Patch, keine wirkliche "Testet mal und schickt eure Kritik ab und wir passen es dann an.". Das ist eher nicht so der Fall, außer es kommt sehr sehr schlecht an, dann wird es raus genommen oder geht garnicht erst so auf den PTR. Denn sollte Mythic auch langsam mal aktiver nutzen und dort auch mal Probieren und einfach Dinge ändern. Nach dem Motto, "probieren geht über studieren."


----------



## .Kabo (18. Oktober 2009)

Könnte man patch 1.3.2 mal in die Buffed Show oder den Buffed Cast aufnehmen?
Mich beeindrucken die Änderungen sehr positiv, habe auch den Account wieder reaktiviert^^


----------



## Rorgak (18. Oktober 2009)

.Kabo schrieb:


> Könnte man patch 1.3.2 mal in die Buffed Show oder den Buffed Cast aufnehmen?
> Mich beeindrucken die Änderungen sehr positiv, habe auch den Account wieder reaktiviert^^



Naja die Zeit wird es zeigen bleibt nur noch das massive Fraktionsungleichgewicht!


----------



## Teal (18. Oktober 2009)

.Kabo schrieb:


> Könnte man patch 1.3.2 mal in die Buffed Show oder den Buffed Cast aufnehmen?
> Mich beeindrucken die Änderungen sehr positiv, habe auch den Account wieder reaktiviert^^


Ich werds mal ansprechen und wohl auch mal wieder was mit FRAPS aufzeichnen. Vielleicht.... vielleicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (18. Oktober 2009)

Hilft es wenn wir Buffed drohen oder so =).
Was weiß ich. "Da Boss hat gesacht daz wirdz gemacht und wännar net hört, dann würd der Wütendz. Boss hat Wützend schonmal Squigott gemoscht." oder so =). 
Nein natürlich hilft kein Drohen, auch wenn es bei Orks wunder wirkt.


----------



## Teal (18. Oktober 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Hilft es wenn wir Buffed drohen oder so =).
> [...]


Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Golrik schrieb:


> Was weiß ich. "Da Boss hat gesacht daz wirdz gemacht und wännar net hört, dann würd der Wütendz. Boss hat Wützend schonmal Squigott gemoscht." oder so =).
> Nein natürlich hilft kein Drohen, auch wenn es bei Orks wunder wirkt.


Da Boss is selba nen Ork! Dea droht nua den andaren Gitz!


----------



## Rhak (18. Oktober 2009)

<---- ebenfalls Account reaktiviert. Bin gespannt. Die Änderungen hören sich auf jeden Fall toll an, aber Entwickler erzählen ja leider gerne mal Märchengeschichten, deswegen: mal schauen was in zwei, drei Wochen ist.


----------



## Hellbabe (18. Oktober 2009)

naja Performance top, neue Bugs (top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Bombengrp immer noch aktiv, da anscheinend ja dat Rempeln ausgesettz wurde, nicht funktioniert.....aber ansonsten...einigermaßen toll...


----------



## Anusanna (18. Oktober 2009)

Joa, habs mal wieder aktiviert. 
Die Verzögerung ist besser geworden, wenn auch nicht wirklich behoben. Führt man einen Schlag aus, schaut alles supi aus. Wenn man sich aber im Kampf befindet (NPC oder im T1 SC war ich nur unterwegs) und eine Aktion nach der nächsten drückt, treten wieder Verzögerungen auf. Genau wie beim Quest annehmen/abgeben oder wenn man Sachen beim NPC Händler verkauft. 
Das alles macht mir die Atmosphäre zwar immer noch kaputt, aber ich will nicht all zu viel meckern. Schließlich hat Mythic es, nach nur 13 Monaten, wirklich geschafft, die wahren Probleme anzugehen. Anstatt immer nur irgendwelche Events rein zu buggen.


----------



## Minastry (19. Oktober 2009)

Was du ansprichst ist echt interessant. Weil wenn ich meinen Schläge ausführe, wird der Schaden meinem persönlichen Gefühl nach später angerichtet. Das nervt natürlich ziemlich.


----------



## Shaft13 (19. Oktober 2009)

Finde den Patch schlecht. Basiert aber reina uf den Festungswegfall.

Das war der einzige Zergstopper des Spiels.

Auf Carroburg können die Destros jetzt wohl innerhalb von 2 Stunden nach Altdorf,wenn sie es drauf anlegen.

Burgen deffen bringt gar nichts gegen eine Übermacht,zumal dank der 2ten rampe das ganze ja für die Deffer noch erschwert wurden.

Als Partei mit starker Unterzahl (Carro ist Ordnung Niedrig-Destro Mittel als einziger Server in Europa zur Primetime) hast du da nichts entgegen zu setzen.

Jetzt werden Stadt Raids zur absoluten 08/15 Sache werden und somit werden die chancenlosen Deffer irgendwann ganz wegbleiben und die Destros können 18 Stunden lang PVE machen in Altdorf und der Rest loggt halt aus,weil ja alles für die Zeit gesperrt ist.

Zur Performance ist schwer was zu sagen.Eigentlich dacht eich,das sie deutlich besser ist. Aber was ist wirklich besser, was wird einem nur vorgegaukelt,das es besser ist?
Vorher hatte man bei Lag ein Standbild, jetzt läufst du rum, zauberst,schlägst,trinkst einen Trank, aber es passiert nur auf deinen PC. Es kommt nichts an auf dem Server.
Da hast du zB 10 Destros vor dir wenn das Tor aufgeht,schlägst auf einen Destro ordentlich ein,aber dann ist man halt plötzlich tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorher hast du einfach nur rumgestanden mit Standbild.

Verbessert hat sich das ganze schon, nur wie stark kann ich nicht sagen,da man jetzt viele Lags und Ruckler gar nicht mehr bemerkt.


----------



## Rorgak (19. Oktober 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Finde den Patch schlecht. Basiert aber reina uf den Festungswegfall.
> 
> Das war der einzige Zergstopper des Spiels.
> 
> ...



Ist auch ganz witzig wenn der Destrozerg den Tankwall mal kurz überrennt, ca.15-20 Spalta und plop tot waren die tanks, die heiler und der rest xD.


----------



## Oceanus (19. Oktober 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Was du ansprichst ist echt interessant. Weil wenn ich meinen Schläge ausführe, wird der Schaden meinem persönlichen Gefühl nach später angerichtet. Das nervt natürlich ziemlich.



Darüber regt ihr euch jetzt auf? Das Problem war vor dem Patch nervtötend aber jetzt ist es wie bei anderen MMO's auch, leichte Verzögerung, vorher konntest einen Kaffee trinken gehen bis ein Style ausgeführt worden ist.


----------



## Minastry (19. Oktober 2009)

Tut mir ja leid für dich das wir hier Erfahrungen austauschen, aber dazu ist ein Forum da. Und Verzögerungen sind in einem pvp ausgelegten Spiel sehr wichtig, aber hey sowas tut man ja nicht. tzz


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. Oktober 2009)

Richtig und das ist immernoch Mythic Problem.

Sie haben ein PVP Spiel als Fokus und da müssen gewisse Dinge ja mal etwas schneller von der HAnd gehen. Gerade die Castketten sind ein Problem, ich kenne es von meinem alten Runenpriester. Da kann ein Instant zu früh gedrückt, ganze Heilungen unterbrechen etc. Sowas ist nicht gut, weil man sich ja auf was verlassen will.
Ich kann es nicht beurteilen, hab nur gutes über Perfomance gehört. Weiß ja nicht was sie an den Burgen geändert haben, weil da Stand ja was von schwierigkeit. Oder ob es nur merh RP etc. für geclaimed Burgen ist.

Aber an sich ist ihr Fokus PVP und da sollte gewisse Dinge Fokus bekommen. Daher ist der Patch schon nicht schlecht, aber einige Dinge hätten auch in kleinen zwischen Patches durch aus Platz gefunden und hätten dann schneller und besser angepasst werden können, als 1 Monat lang länger warten und dann großen Patch machen.
Ich meine in Guild Wars gibt es das eigentlich nicht. Da hat jeder Spruch einen eigenen CD oder durch Dinge wie Adrinalin etc. eh gesperrt, fürs Spamen. Da gibt es auch so ne Wartekiste oder wie man dat nennen will. Ein Cast wird gemacht und der nächste geht in die WArteschleife rein. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man eben seine Sprüche nicht unterbricht. Sowas scheint WAR garnicht zu haben. Also mit dem Runenpriester, hab ich gefühlt mehrer Heilungen mit instants Abgebrochen. 

Diese Verzögerungen sollten sie schon noch in Griff bekommen, da man gerade als Heiler auf zuverlässige Ketten angewiesen ist oder eben auf die Sicherheit. Großer Heil und dann Instant was hinter her.


----------



## monkeysponkey (19. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm das hört sich doch gut an.Ich werde wohl wieder meinen acc aktivieren...


----------



## Y4rG0 (19. Oktober 2009)

Himmel Waagh und Zwrin.. Da ist man mal 2 Tage nicht online und der Thread lebt richtig auf xD

Zum Thema:
Die Verzägerungen sind schon noch da, und spührbar jedoch sind sie im vergleich zu "damals" schon besser geworden. 
_(Damals heißt bei mir: vor dem Patch)_

Irgendjemand sagte früher konnte man einen Kaffe trinken gehen und da gebe ich dem jenigen recht...
Mitlerweile leider nicht mehr und ich Trinke anstat 15 Tassen nur noch 3 am Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke Mythic!

Naja ich hatte die Nacht lang erstmal ein rießen Spass im T2. Ganze Nacht Keep gedefft und das ohne einen Lag oder FPS Einbrüche.
Nichtmal beim Sturm der Destros in die Burg hatte ich Diashow.. Ein total neues Spielgefühl. Gleich wird ne Gamecard gekauft xD

Leider habe ich gestern auch die schlechten Seiten des Patches gesehen.. Auf Drakenwald stehen die Destros fast jede 2 Stunde
in Altdorf -.- 

Deshalb mein neues Motto: *FESTUNG WEG? LETZTER DRECK!* <- Reimt sich sogar..
--------- Kurze pause------------------- Sorry aber das musste ich Bushido erzählen was ichs dicke drauf hab xD

Um wieder ernst zu werden:
Das liegt nicht wirklich daran das die Festen weg sind. Ich spiele nun ja meinen neuen Main auf einem Englishem Server (dieser der hier so angeprießen ist)
btw: Super Server!
Dort ist es jedenfalls nicht so. Altdorf und die UVM sind im Wechsel auf der Abschuss liste. Bin noch keine 40 aber so vom Gefühl her und vom sehen.
Die Balance ist einfach Crap auf den Deutschen Servern und das wird auch nie mehr raus gehen. 

Lösung?

Server runterfaren. EINEN neuen Deutschen machen und Chars können getranst werden.. Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst sind es zu viele Destros müssen
die erstmal warten bis Ordis nachrutschen. Klar ist eig Dreist und eine harte Nuss aber anders geht es denke nicht. Neue Spieler würden eh wieder Destro anfangen weil sie überall lesen das die mehr rulen. Und das ist leider ne Tatsache. 

in diesem Sinne.

gruß

ps. Wer mich anflamet und meinen Post niedermacht bekommt nen Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- Ironie an


----------



## Pymonte (19. Oktober 2009)

Du, die Ordis sind oft nichtmal in der Unterzahl, aber irgendwie sind wir ne Kuschelfraktion. Es macht einfach kaum einer was, bis sich ein echter Raidleader mal wieder erhebt und sich um !ALLES! kümmert. Vorher mault der Rest leiber rum, das wir zahlenmäßig ja ach so unterlegen sind. Das es anders geht beweisen diverse Forenthreads. Aber sowas wird gern vergessen, da kann man sich sonst ja nicht so schön selbst betrauern.

Wenigstens ist Norrit jetzt weg, er war als Gildenleiter gegen Ende nur noch eine Pfeife. Hätte er die Zeit, die er in Stammtischparolen, Pseudoinfos (der Netzcode ist an allen Bugs Schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und Heulerei  verschwendet hat, genutzt um mal was richtig Großes zu orgen, dann wär da echt die Post abgegangen. Aber dazu kams ja nie, mehr als ein Kalendereintrag ohne Infos gabs da nicht. Forum hat gefehlt (auch wenn die wirklich kaum einer nutzt, aber dort hat man dann wenigstens ne Anlaufstelle und wenigstens die Gildenleiter der Alli schauen da auch hin), SG Bildung hat gefehlt (da wurde sich über Phalanx aufgeregt, weil die ja alle nur "Jungspunde" sind, die 24/7 raiden. Das kann man ja auf Ordnungsseite nicht machen, hier sind ja alle älter Oo erinnert mich so ein bissel an WoW  mit Horde > Alli Gelaber) und man hat zu allen Vorschlägen erstmal Nein statt Ja gesagt (Warum wollt ihr den GdG? Da ist doch eh nen Cockblocker drin, blaaaaa, das dürft ihr nicht und voll scheiße und so. -.- Anstatt die Leute einfach gehen zulassen, damit sie überhaupt mal was zusammen machen). Zum T4 Deffen wollte immer keiner, Festungen halten sie schon auf (jahaaa, nun muss man, und schon haut man ab). Anstatt dann mal als größte ordergilde zu sagen, kommt Leute, die Destros schmeißen wir aus generischem T4 Gebiet raus, die können unsere Burgen nicht wegnehmen.
Und das Beste war: 
Wir schmeißen keine 40ger raus. Die sind zwar schon monatelang nicht mehr on gewesen, aber eine Statistik (irgendeine, vermutlich gibt es sie gar nicht) besagt, dass ja 45% der 40ger wieder kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daher schleifen wir eben 55 Leichen mit durch die Gegend. Das die 40ger nach ihrem Rejoin ja jederzeit in die Gilde können (so viel Skill sollte man ja erwarten), das wird gekonnt ignoriert. Wir schmeißen keine 40ger raus und ihre Twinks auch nicht. Stattdessen haben wir ne super volle Gilde die kaum im Rang steigt.

*kopfschüttel* Das war alles sowas von hohl, aber nun ist es ja vorbei. Mal sehen was man so noch aus der Gilde machen kann.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (19. Oktober 2009)

euer sogenannter Bester Server (der Englische) ist genau wie jeder andere  Server, Da spielen genau so Deppen  wie auf jeden anderen Server auch... Und die Bevölkerung unterscheidet sich mal nicht von Drakenwald....

Also Lobt euren Server nicht so in die Höhe..... Mann kann auch Tief fallen nur so nebenbei ...


----------



## Kranak90 (19. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> euer sogenannter Bester Server (der Englische) ist genau wie jeder andere  Server, Da spielen genau so Deppen  wie auf jeden anderen Server auch... Und die Bevölkerung unterscheidet sich mal nicht von Drakenwald....
> 
> Also Lobt euren Server nicht so in die Höhe..... Mann kann auch Tief fallen nur so nebenbei ...



Niemand hat gesagt das der englische Server der beste ist, nur das dort immer was los ist weil dort Spieler aus ganz Europa spielen und es so ner längeren Primetime kommt. Drakenwald mag ja auch schön voll sein, aber die Primetime fängt ja erst Nachmittags an, wegen Schule, Arbeit etc.


----------



## C0ntra (19. Oktober 2009)

Was mir auffällt ist, das viele Ordies (zumindest im T2) gerne regungslos im Kriegslager rumstehen bzw irgendwelche PvE Gruppen auf haben, während im ORvR händeringend Spieler gesucht werden, weil nur knapp 40 Ordies gegen rund 2,5 KT's Destros antreten müssen und mal wieder alle Gebiete im T2 "rot" sind.

Es müssten nur mal alle, egal welchen Ranges am RvR teilnehmen, es ist ja nun nicht mehr wie im T1, wo Tanks noch keinen Guardskill haben und Heiler noch nicht ressen können.
Bei den Destros rennen viele, auf Stufe 18 gehobene, T2-Anfänger rum. Nur die Ordnung scheut sich.


----------



## Y4rG0 (19. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> euer sogenannter Bester Server (der Englische) ist genau wie jeder andere  Server, Da spielen genau so Deppen  wie auf jeden anderen Server auch... Und die Bevölkerung unterscheidet sich mal nicht von Drakenwald....
> 
> Also Lobt euren Server nicht so in die Höhe..... Mann kann auch Tief fallen nur so nebenbei ...



Ich habe niergends gesagt das der Server der beste ist.  Ich habe nur gesagt die Deutschen sind nicht mehr in der Balance.
Wieso ich auf einem Englischen Server spiele bleibt denke mir und auch jedem anderen überlassen.

Dieses geheule von wegen ihr macht so die Deutschen Server kaputt ist mumpitz.
Die Deutschen server sind schon lange Kaputt weil alle nur Jammern, Die Destro genau so wie die Ordis.
Da hat man garkein nerv mehr online zu kommen weil es überall nur "MI MI MI" im Channel steht. 
Und im Deutschen Forum das selbe. Ich spiele jetz 2 Wochen auf dem Englischem Server und habe NIERGENDS
auch nur einmal gelesen das irgendwem irgendetwas nicht passt. 

Deshalb läuft das da auch mit der Balance. Ordis sind genau so oft in der UVM wie die Destros in Altdorf.. Weil die
zocken und nicht heulen.  Da kommt einfach ein total anderes Spielgefühl ab weil jede Fraktion ihr bestes gibt.
Und nicht rumheilt bis die Gamecard abgelaufen ist.

So das ist MEINE MEINUNG dazu. 

viel spass beim Flamen.

gruß


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (19. Oktober 2009)

Genau!!! Und wenn die Englischen Server auch kaputt gehen wie Angeblich die Deutschen, dann geht ihr auf einen Spanischen und lobt den so hoch................. Blablabla alles Schwarzmalerei mit euren gespinne von wegen Deutsche Server Flop ,Englische Top...


----------



## Y4rG0 (19. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Genau!!! Und wenn die Englischen Server auch kaputt gehen wie Angeblich die Deutschen, dann geht ihr auf einen Spanischen und lobt den so hoch................. Blablabla alles Schwarzmalerei mit euren gespinne von wegen Deutsche Server Flop ,Englische Top...



Hindert dich ja auch keiner dran auf einem Deutschen zu spielen. Ich habe selber noch Chars auf Drakenwald und habe für mich persönlich einen großen unterschied vom Spielspass erlebt. Das ist aber geschmaks Sache. Wenn dir das nicht passt ist das dein Bier.
Dieses rumgeflame weil Leute die Server verlassen und zu den Englischen gehen ist lachhaft. Schließlich hauen die Leute ab weil sie von dem
ständigen "MI MI MI" der Deutschen Spieler so genervt sind. DAS IST ALLES MEINE MEINUNG! mehr nicht!

ich lasse das jedoch jetz so stehen und verweiße dich auf diesen Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A...feature=related


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (19. Oktober 2009)

Nice ein Youtube Argument, das nenne ich erwachsen  :-) 

Schon mal dran gedacht wenn alle die Schnauze voll haben von den Angeblichen mimimi, und die alle dann auf den Englischen Server gehen das es da genau so anfängt?

Und wo bitte zockst du auf Drakenwald? ich hab komischerweise noch nichts gelesen von deinen MI MI MI....

Naja vielleicht hast du dein *MI MI MI* einfach in deinen Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y4rG0 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich versinke in einem Sumpf aus Respeckt vor dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und OMG ich wechsel schnell wieder den Server damit mich der böse Nordwolf nicht für den Untergang
von Warhammer verantwortlich macht xD

für mich hier /exit bzw ich werde zu dem Thema nichts mehr sagen weil es Lächerlich ist angeflamet zu werden
nur weil man auf einem Englischem Server Spielt und sich dan gleich reingeben zu müssen das man am Untergang
von WAR schuld ist und sowas. 

/exit.

gruß


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ne das du auf einen Englischen Spielst ist okay, Weil sowas ,wie du es bist haben wir zu Genüge auf Deutschen Servern...

Es geht um euer Posen das der Englische Server viel besser ist, als ein Deutscher Server...(Wobei wir eigentlich immer am besten waren He HE)

Und diese Schwarzmalerei ist einfach Kindisch und nervig...

Und so Scheinheilig tun ist echt Grausam... Ist aufen Deutschen Server nichts los gehe ich auf einen Englischen,ist auf den Englischen nichts los gehe ich auf einen Spanischen.... Könnt Stolz auf euch sein...


----------



## Y4rG0 (19. Oktober 2009)

Zitir mir bitte fix mal den Satz.. Wo ich sagte "DER ENGLISCHE SERVER IST BESSER" da behast du ja so drauf. Ich lese niergends so einen Satz.
Also bitte..

Und wie? sowas wie ich es bin? 
Was bin ich den bitte? Kanst du dich mal komplett ausdrücken?
Oder sind wir selber nicht mal so erwachsen genug in ganzen Sätzen zu reden?
Lass mal höhren herr Nordwolf?

Zudem empfele ich dir Lesen zu lernen. Ich habe oben in einem vorrigen Post erwähnt das ich weiter Chars auf Drakenwald habe. Wer sagt
das ich sie nicht auch noch Spiele?


----------



## wiligut (19. Oktober 2009)

@buffed

Ein bischen mehr Aufmerksamkeit für mein Lieblingsgame wäre wirklich mal wieder schön. Wenn schon im Magazin nix kommt, dann doch wenigstens eine neue WAR-Show oder was in der Buffed-Show drüber bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Verzögerungen

Was die kurzen Verzögerungen bei Questannahme und Tastendruck angeht von denen manche Berichten, da kann ich mir irgendwie nichts drunter vorstellen. Ich hab sowas nicht, aber auch vor dem Patch nicht gehabt. Selbstverständlich hab ich auch gelegentlich Laggs wenn große Spielermengen aufeinanderprallen, aber beim normalen Spielen reagiert bei mir alles auf den Punkt (und ich spiel sogar mit Wlan). Ich kann mir hier nur vorstellen, dass es an den individuellen Inetverbindungen liegt. Wenn ich nen Questgeber anklicke geht das Menü sofort auf, wenn ich eine Fähigkeitauslöse reagiert der Char sofort.


@Neuanfänger

Das müssen wohl doch einige sein. Ich habe gestern auf Carroburg etwas Order getwinked und da standen sich im Imp-T1 dauerhaft 2 KT gegenüber. Die meisten Spieler waren Member dieser neuen Anfängergilde in der man bei Char-Erstellung automatisch Mitglied wird. Ok, können natürlich auch Twinks gewesen sein, aber der neue Ratschlagchannel war voll mit Fragen ala: Wo find ich dies, wie geht das, wie komm ich dahin, was ist "Echter Bedarf" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@allgemeines Spielgefühl

Ich als PVP-Fan empfinde WAR jetzt im T1-T3 als fast perfektes Spiel. Mein Hauptkritikpunkt war immer die Performance. Seit Freitag kann ich mit höchsten Grafikeinstellungen und erzwungenem 8xAA und 16x AF flüssig spielen. Das Konzept bis T3 hat mir eh schon immer gefallen, dass neue Burgensystem in dem es auch Belohnungen fürs deffen gibt und die Qualität der Beute vom Schwierigkeitsgrad abhängt gefällt mir sehr gut (wahrscheinlich weil ich schon 2 Vernichterset-Items im T2 gewonnen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Im T4 gibts meiner Meinung nach noch einiges zu tun um die Spielermengen aufzuteilen. Wenn, wie am Samstag auf Drakenwald wieder geschehen, mehr als 100 Ordies vor der eigenen Burg auftauchen und eine relativ große Zahl an Deffern dazukommt, dann laggts und im schlimmsten Fall crasht die Zone. Am Samstag 5x hintereinander in Schwarzfels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Sowas geht echt nicht

@englischer Server

Dafür gibts doch schon nen Thread. Müsst ihr den Scheiss jetzt hier fortsetzen? Bitte nicht...


----------



## Miracolax (19. Oktober 2009)

[OT] @Y4rG0, du solltest vielleicht dein Signatur-Pic noch etwas *grösser* machen, zumindest so das man einmal scrollen muss um den nächsten Beitrag lesen zu können! Damit könntest du deinen Post noch mehr Nachdruck verleihen, sie würden auch sofort in's Auge stechen und jeder würde auf Anhieb wissen das er von dir stammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein, ich spiele kein WoW (mehr), solltest du auf den Zug aufspringen wollen...[/OT]


Edit: Ok, es ist dir von alleine aufgefallen, geht doch.


----------



## Y4rG0 (19. Oktober 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> [OT] @Y4rG0, du solltest vielleicht dein Signatur-Pic noch etwas *grösser* machen, zumindest so das man einmal scrollen muss um den nächsten Beitrag lesen zu können! Damit könntest du deinen Post noch mehr Nachdruck verleihen, sie würden auch sofort in's Auge stechen und jeder würde auf Anhieb wissen das er von dir stammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hehe entschuldige mich mal fix. War nur ein kleiner Test bzw eine Test signa ist schon verschwunden befor du gepostet hast xD Zumindest bei mir 
wird sie nicht mehr angezeigt. 

Also Sorry war keine Absicht und sollte auch keine Aufmerksamkeit erregen xD


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte hat da ein Stichwort genannt, der Rest des Textes ist Insider und mir egal.

Aber die Unterzahl wird oft gefühlt. Also das Problem ist ja das interesse am RVR.

Wenn man sagen wir 6 KTs pro Seite im TX hätte, dann kann es passieren das eine Seite eben 6 KTs hat und die andere nur 3, da die anderen keinen Bock haben oder eben in SC rum dümpeln oder PVE machen.
Das Problem es fehlt halt die Übersicht über die eigenen Leute pro Seite und die KTS die offen sind. Egal ob man ihr joinen kann weil sie geschlossen ist, voll oder sonst was. Es müssten alle KTs angezeigt werden, dass tät enorm helfen. In einem Art "Who" System, wo einfach nur die Leute die in der Zone sind angezeigt werden und man als Spieler dieses Tab Aktuallisieren kann. Dort kann man dann zum Beispiel auf Gruppen umstellen und sieht die Gruppen.

Daher wirkt es oft in der Unterzahl. Wenn die Leute keinen Bock haben und die anderen Schon, hat man eben weniger aktive Spieler im RVR und das wirkt sich enorm aus. Da gegen scheinen sie ja auch nicht viel zu unternehmen, sonst würden auf einigen Servern die Capitals net dauer geraidet. Es fehlt eben dieses Angepasste der NSC. Das es mehr sind, je weniger Verteidiger und Stärker je mehr Angreifer. So nach diesem Motto. Das ganze würde enorm hilfreich sein. 

Aber an sich ist es eben das Gefühlte. Natürlich müssen dsa Leute auch organisieren und gesagt, ist sowas immer leicht. Aber ich hab es selbst auch gemerkt, wenn man nicht richtig "Deutlich" macht wer Leader ist, geht es oft ins chaos über. Gerade bei mehrn KTs ist es oft etwas Chaotischer. Da man ja Wissen sollte, wer der Leader von der andern KT ist. Kleine Symbole oder eben die Möglichkeit es über einen Tab in dem Who Fenster zu sehen, würden da enorm erleichtern. Gerade wenn man frisch in das Gebiet kommt, sich der offenen KT anschließt. Wäre es rein der Infohalber Praktisch. Sowas zu fragen, ist im Kriegschaos ja meistens nicht gerade super.

Auch die Beschreibungen führen oft in die Irre. Wir gehen Zur Burg, ist da enorm beliebt. Unpraktisch ist das natürlich im T2 und T3 der Zwerge. Auf zum WC und Burg holen ^^. Oder eben mitten im Kampf, wir gehen zur anderen Burg. Mag hilfreich sein für die, die da sind. wEnn man aber frisch dazu kommt und die alle in der Mitte kämpfen, weil der Zerg sie zurück drängt, ist die andere Burg oft bissel die falsche =).
Sowas sind kleinigkeiten, die natürlich in festeren Stamms nicht der Fall sind. Aber sowas ist nicht völlig Zerstörend und soll auch kein "schlechte" Spieler runter machen sein oder jemand als solches Bezeichnen. Es lässt nur das Gefühl von Chaos und Unordnung aufkommen.

Eben das Problem das man gefühlt in der Unterzahl ist und "unfähige" KTs. Obwohl das garnicht der Fall sein muss. Es wirkt nur eben durch Aussagen in den KTs so.

Leider gibt es auch das Extrem, wo eben die KT mal hier und da ist. Jede Gruppe der Chef sein will und jemand ja schon Erfahrung hat und der andere nicht. Der Erfahrung hat, spielt dann den Boss und der andere isses. Aber beide einigen sich halt nicht und ... sowas ist oft enorm schlecht. ABer das trifft sich denk ich auf beiden Seiten. Also Destro und Order sind da gleich. Mag sein das ein Server mehr die ORder und ein anderer mehr die Destro sowas kennt, aber dass ist halt ein Problem, was zusätzlich zu der gefühlten Unterzahl kommt.
Dsa Problem durch so ein Chaos, hat keiner Bock auf Open RVR und damit geht man SC und dann ist es eine echte Unterzahl in den RVR Gebieten und genau das muss man vermeiden. Da sollten die Gilden auf Drakenwald versuchen, eben Events zu starten. Neben den RP Gilden. Also nach dem Motto wir gehen heut mal PQs im T1 Elfen abgrassen, jede wird zweimal gemacht und jeder kann beitreten der will, bevorzugt werden T1 Chars. So nach dem Motto. Das man halt den TWinks hilft und schon Anfängt, die Leute bissel daran zu gewöhnen in Gruppen zu kämpfen.

WOW ist da immer etwas anders. Da kann man als Defkrieger zum Beispiel Dutzenden Mobs killen. Das geht bei WAR im PVE auch, aber im RVR geht es eben nicht mehr. Daher sollte man eben über Events wir, wir machen die PQs, wir suchen Leute für SC und dat über die Channels mitteilen, aktiver diese SNG Funktionen auch nutzen etc. Sowas muss auch bissel von Spieler Seite kommen. Einfach das eben ne übersicht ensteht und vorallem das man sich auch "kennenlernt" und ans Teamplay gewöhnt. Denn bei WOW ist oft alles gestrickt. Nach dem Motto wir gehen HDZX oder Molten Core oder Karazhan oder Ulduar etc. Da ist festgestrickt, wer was macht und da brauch später ein Leader nichts mehr sagen. In Random, wird eigentlich auch oft durch gefragt ob wer die Bosse kennt und wer nicht etc.
Sowas ist alles nicht in WAR da und man müsste halt Versuchen, über Events die Leute dazu zu animieren. Das man eben sich in Gruppen trifft und das man auf den Leader hört, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht immer die beste Idee ist. Aber Lieber geschlossen von A nach B laufen, als Einzeln abgefangen zuwerden. Einige Open RVR Zonen sind da enorm Hart. T3 Imperium zum Beispiel, wogegen T3 Zwerge die südliche Burg enorm gut zu verteidigen ist als ORder usw. Sowas muss man halt mit der Zeit lernen. 

Aber es fehlt teilweise an den Leuten (ob nun nicht da oder einfach keine Lust ist egal), also die Unterzahl.
Dann das fehlen von Ordnung, was oft dazu führt das weniger Leute da sind. (eben das Prinzip der Leader hat das Wort)
Dann auch das bissel mitdenken. Nach dem Motto, wann hilft es wenn ich mit vors Tor gehe oder wann bleib ich dahinter. Auch hier sollte jemand (am besten Leader oder eine Art "Tankwall"Leader, kommandos geben. (Zum Beispiel das man dei Torflügel klicken kann und damit hinter oder vor den Tankwall kommt, sollte da genutzt werden). Gerade als Meele ist es praktisch. 

Daran kann auch kein Patch was ändern, maximal eben über ein Sonder Who Tab, was eben Gruppen und Spieler im jeweiligen Gebiet anzeigt. Aber auch richtig welche Gruppe sie gehören und wo sie sind. So das man halt wirklich die Übersicht hat und nicht RVR oder PQ ... das ist nicht hilfreich. Ob er im Lake bei der Burg A oder im Lake bei der Burg B oder dem BO1 ist, dass wäre ein nützliches Tool.
Aber sonst muss es auch von den Spielern kommen. Daher ist es oft ne Gefühlte Unterzahl und wenn bei dieser das Chaos die Oberhand hat und Tzeentch die wege verschleiert, dann führt es eben dazu, dass kaum jemand Bock auf RVR hat und die Unterzahl wird noch Schrecklicher und zu einer echten.


----------



## C0ntra (19. Oktober 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Pymonte hat da ein Stichwort genannt, [...]
> 
> Aber die Unterzahl wird oft gefühlt. Also das Problem ist ja das interesse am RVR.
> 
> [und alles folgende]



Endlich ein Beitrag von dir, den ich ohne zu zögern unterschreiben kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (19. Oktober 2009)

Was hier viele vergessen, man braucht auch die Leute die anderer Meinung sind um Warhammer am laufen zu halten.

Wenn jetzt nur als Beispiel, die jenigen das spielen aufhören, die nichts mit der leichteren Zugänglichkeit der Hauptstädte anfangen können, wäre das schon zuviel.

Es sollte einfach eine gute und ansprechende Lösung gefunden werden und nicht einfach von Patch zu Patch durch das nächste "Provisorium" ersetzt werden.

Natürlich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## EvilDivel (19. Oktober 2009)

Also der Patch hat gute Seiten, bei vielen scheint die Performance ja besser geworden zu sein. Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen bei mir lief es vor dem Patch fast flüssig in der Masse nun ruckelts schon wie verrückt wenn nur ein paar Gegner da sind. DIe Lags lass ich jetzt mal aussen vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Wegfall der Festung finde ich nicht wirklich gut gelöst, da sollte man lieber eine ordentliche Lösung umsetzen. 4-5 mal Altdorf pro Tag ist nicht wirklich spannend, besonders wenn es jedes mal Step 1 ist.

Das ist meine Meinung zum Patch.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. Oktober 2009)

Naja das Problem ist und bleibt der RVR Lake selbst und das Konzept dort.

Angepasste NSC würden da ein guter Anfang sein. Auch sollte es eben vom Lake überarbeitet werden und die BOs sollten an Bedeutung gewinnen. Nicht paar Wachen am Tor weg, die bei einem 6 KT oder 8 KT Angriff überflüssig sind, ob da, Champion oder nicht.

Der Punkt ist am Ende der.

Es wäre besser man orientiert sich an Shootern. Da gibt es eben die Lebenspunkte, die eine Spawnzeit festlegen.
Hauptspawnpunkt ist das WC, was dann auch weg vom RVR sein kann, so wie ja einige sind. Damit ist es ein sehr ungünstiger Startpunkt. Dann ist jedes BO für sich ein Spawnpunkt und auch möglich es vom WC anzufliegen oder sich hinporten zu lassen. Die BOs geben immer fest ihren Passiven Bonus und haben auch net mehr diese Lächerliche IDee mit dem Lockschutz, wozu es ist RVR. Wenn es keiner Verteidigt, hat es pech gehabt. 

Jedes BO sollte aktive Kompenente besitzen und ne Passiv. Passiv ist ein Globalber RVR Bonus und die Aktive ist etwas, wo man halt ähnlich wie im AV von WOW, dinge hinschaffen muss. Dadurch kann man sich dann hilfe erhoffen, in form von Drachen die dann über diE Burg fliegen oder Kriegsmaschinen, die Fahrbar sind. Wie eben zum Beispiel Belagerungstürme. So das aus den BOs Kriegswerkzeuge werden. An einigen bekommt man halt Kanonen, die man aufstellen kann und schieben. Bei anderen kann man Söldner anwerben, die als Trupp eben dann los stürmen. So Tiermenschen, Skaven oder gar ein dicken Ogre zum Beispiel. Damit hat man eine aktive Komponente, die je nach Laune und Spaß angepasst werden kann und viel Optionen lässt. Von Gyrokopter Angriffen, über Tunnelteams der Skaven ist doch alles möglich. Selbst Assasinen, die eben gezielt die Mauern hochklettern und sich dann an einzelne Ziele heften. 

Die Burgen selbst müssen größer werden. Denn in den Burgen müssen Spawnpunkte rein. Wenn der Angreifer unten ist, im Vorraum, dann ist er dort. Dann sollte es noch einen Raum geben, der Abseits vom Keeplord ist. Dort spawnen die Verteidiger. 

Wenn die Spawnleben weg sind, spawnt man im Kriegslager, mit dem Debuff etc. Sonst bekommt man den Debuff nie. Damit schaft man die Incombat Rezz ab und macht sie zu Outcombat rezz. Damit die ganze Mechanik auch gut funzt. Natürlich müsste einige Lakes angepasst werden, dass Kriegsmaschinen dort lang bewegt werden können. Denn Kriegsmaschinen sollten kein Slot belegen, sondern eine ARt Rohstoff sein, denn es neben den Leben gibt. Je mehr BOs man hat, um so mehr hat man zur Verfügung. So kann der Verteidiger eben auch Kanonen etc. auf den Türmen bauen und es sollte auch leichte Schußeinrichtungen geben. So nach dem Motto festmontierte Armbrüste oder Musketten etc. Damit jeder auf der MAuer etwas zu tun bekommt.

Die Kriegsmaschinen selbst müssten komplett überarbiet werden. Denn die Kanone ist teilweise enrom sinnfrei, da man ewig brauch um ein Ziel ins Target zu nehmen und sobald mal was im Weg ist, ist der Spaß wieder vorbei. Die Visiert alles an, obwohl sie gar nicht schießen darf. Also NSC darf ich nicht abballern, aber sie werden anvisiert, als würde ich es können. kanone mit springen bauen und eher wie die alten Tankblaster Games. Winkel und Schußkraft fertig. Damit ist das ballern auch immer rech spannend.
Auch das Kamikaze Katapult gehört nach Warhammer Online. Denn jeder goblin will das doch mal machen und Zwerge, machen dass auch. Denn Goblins können das =), also muss es auch ein Zwerg können.

Das ist jetzt nur ein Vorschlag oder halt eine Idee, wie es anders aussehen könnte. 

Der Punkt ist nur, derzeit macht es eben kurzzeitig auf alle Fälle spaß. So aktivieren und mal paar Tage zocken fetzt übel ein. Das geb ich ja schon zu. Aber dauerhaft ist es zu statisch. Da ist EVE mir derzeit wirklich lieber, auch wenn ich eigentlich net so Raumschiff Fan bin. Es fehlen eben Optionen, für beide Seiten. Denn die Unterzahl muss in der Burg verharen, denn was bringt es ein BO zu tappen? Das wirkt eh ert nach 15 Minuten und bis dahin, ist die Burg verschwunden. Dann brauch man das BO auch nicht. Also so richtig durchdacht haben sie das eben nicht.


----------



## Reaven985 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auch wieder mein Account aktiviert und muss sagen :endlich. Genau so hätte WAR veröffentlicht werden müssen.

Kann nur jedem empfehlen wieder rein zuschauen, und ignoriert das rumgeheule gewisser Personen. Den die heulen immer egal was passiert.
Die Festungen bekommen eh mit dem nächsten patch eine neue aufgabe. Und was zum Thema zu statisch angeht: Ist das nicht jedes MMo mit der Zeit. Man kann eben kein Wunder erwarten. Den auch das rad kann nicht neu erfunden werden. AUfjdenfall ist Mythic wieder auf dem richtigen Weg. Man sieht das was passiert. Und ich denke es wird da noch einiges auf uns zu kommen.


----------



## Kir Kanos (20. Oktober 2009)

So, nachdem Test vom Patch bin ich eigentlicht sehr zufrieden.
Zwar sind wieder Bugs dabei, aber solange die weg kommen ist alles ok.
Meinen Chosen werde ich zum Beispiel erstmal nicht mehr anrühren, solange das Aurenproblem herrscht.

Was dieses Thema oRvR und Spielerzahlen auf beiden Seiten angeht kann ich nur soviel zusagen.
Es gab Momente in T4 da Lagte es nur noch, wegen Massen an Leuten (auf beiden Seiten). Und solche Momente gibt es immer noch, wenn auch seltener finde ich.
KT v. KT sieht man sehr oft, auch wenn es mehr in den T1-T3 passiert.
Solos- oder Kleingruppenkämpfe gibt es ebenfalls in jedem T. Nur wie ich finde zu selten.
Zwar treffe ich mit meiner Jagdgesellschaft von 3-4 Mann genug Gegner oder Opfer, aber es könnte mehr sein.

Aber genauso kann in jedem Gebiet mal gähnende Leere herrschen.

Hm meine Meinung zu dieser ganzen Burgenproblem/lösung.

-Burgen sollten zerstörbar sein. Dann hätten alle Belagerungswaffen mehr Sinn.

-Das jetzt welche entfernt wurden ist gut und schlecht. Einerseit sind die Kämpfe ansich nun viel wichtiger, sowie das deffen oder angreifen von ganzen Gebieten.
Anderseits bewegt das wenig Leute zum umdenken.

-Es ist leider immer noch zuleicht mit einer Übermacht ein Keep zu überrennen. ^^ Öl hilft zwar sowie AOE, aber wie oft ich mir eine Zugbrücke, einen richtigen Burggraben oder  Fallen gewünscht habe kann ich nicht mehr aufzählen.


----------

